# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  5 Jahre AS - ein Jubiläum, das mich sehr glücklich macht

## Schorschel

Liebe Mitstreiter,

ich melde mich ankündigungsgemäß anlässlich meines 5-jährigen Diagnose-Jubiläums, um zu vermelden, dass es mir sehr gut geht  sowohl bzgl. Prostata, als auch generell. Näheres siehe PK-Historie.
Im Oktober 2004 war das logischerweise anders. Nach Biopsie hieß es Krebs in 3 von 8 Stanzen, GS 3+3. Ein MRT mit rektaler Spule ergab T3-Stadium mit partieller Kapselinfiltration und aggressivem Krebswachstum. Mein Urologe drängte mich zur sofortigen OP. Ich war damals 58 Jahre alt.

Ich begann, Informationen zu sammeln, vor allem hier im Forum, und nahm mir trotz des Drängens viel Zeit dazu. Dank Bonkhoff-Zweitbegutachtung (nur 1 Stanze positiv, die aber mit GS 3+4), Böcking-DNA-Zytometrie (sah gut aus), diversen Uro-Kontakten etc. entschloss ich mich, Vertrauen in meinen Körper und sein Immunsystem zu haben und Letzteres durch die AHIT massiv zu stärken. Ich wurde ein Fan von stringenter AS (Active Surveillance) und immunsystemstärkenden Maßnahmen, ohne dabei übertrieben gesund zu leben. Die alten Hasen hier im Forum kennen das alles, und Details finden sich, wie erwähnt, in meiner PK-Historie.

Mein Körper bekam meinen PK gut in den Griff, und ich blicke auf 5 Jahre ungetrübter Lebenskraft, Lebensfreude und guter Gesundheit zurück. Dass bei 2 FNABs in 2008 und 2009 keine Krebszellen mehr gefunden wurden, bewerte ich nicht über, aber es beruhigt insofern, als dass vermutlich kein großflächiges Tumorwachstum in meiner Prostata stattgefunden hat.

Ich schreibe das alles hier nicht nur, um meine Freude über meinen Weg kundzutun, sondern weil ich weiß, *dass es viele Tausend ähnliche Fälle wie mich gibt,* bei denen die OP eine klare Übertherapie darstellt und für die AS auf ewig oder zumindest für viele Jahre eine völlig ausreichende Therapie wäre. Zur AS gibt es für Interessierte ja einen ausführlichen Thread:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=4360


Natürlich ist die Kernfrage für alle potentiellen AS'ler die Frage nach den *Kriterien* für AS, aber dazu habe ich ja ausführlich meine Meinung gesagt, und zwar hier:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...&postcount=131


Das muss ich heute nicht alles wiederholen. Mein großes Ziel war und ist es, die vielen tausend überflüssigen Operationen zu vermeiden, denn ich bin mit absoluter Sicherheit kein Einzelfall in meiner derzeitigen Erfolgsgeschichte. Und wenn ich jetzt steigende PSA-Werte bekäme? Na und?? Dann stünden mir jetzt sämtliche Optionen offen, und die 5 Jahre Lebensfreude kann mir und meiner Frau niemand mehr nehmen.

Hier im Forum, in das ich von Zeit zu Zeit reinschaue, geht es nach meinem Eindruck immer mehr darum, _wie_ und _wo_ am besten operiert wird, aber seltener darum, _ob überhaupt_ operiert werden sollte. Und bei allem Respekt vor dem wertvollen Input von Daniel Schmidt: Die Evidenz-Forderung ist ein zwar griffiges, aber ziemlich unsinniges Killer-Argument, weil es für AS logischerweise niemals "Evidenz" geben kann und wird, ebenso wenig für AHIT oder andere alternative Methoden. 

Ich wünsche allen hier im Forum, vor allem auch den tollen Frauen, die hier für ihre Männer kämpfen, alles Gute und viel Erfolg!

Schorschel

----------


## christinew

Lieber Schorschel, 
was soll ich sagen, ganz, ganz herzlichen Glückwunsch, alle Achtung, Du bist unbeirrt den Weg gegangen, von dem Du überzeugt warst, Du bist Dein eigener Arzt geworden, Du hast auf Deinen Körper gehört. Es freut mich für Dich, mach weiter so, und alles, alles Gute für die Zukunft.
Christine

----------


## Pinguin

*Gebührende Anerkennung*

Hallo Schorschel, man weiss im ersten Moment nach Deiner pünktlichen Rückmeldung zur 5-jährigen Wiederkehr des Tages, an dem Du Dich trotz der fast allen Betroffenen auch bekannten Situation des Drängens auf eine möglichst rasche Prostatektomie dann letztlich doch entschlossen hast, AS als eigentliche Therapie festzuzurren, nicht gleich, ob man nicht noch nachträglich den Mut und die Entschlossenheit bewundern oder das als grob fahrlässig einschätzen soll. Nun die Antwort hat Dein Körper, dem Du vertraut hast, selbst gegeben. Eigentlich ist AS ja überhaupt keine Therapie im Sinne einer Behandlung. Durch die Hinzunahme von AHIT und durch die vielen gesunden Nahrungsmittel konntest Du andererseits Deinem Körper zusätzliche Hilfestellung geben. Auch Dein unbeirrbarer Glaube an den Erfolg des in Schach halten Deines Prostatatumors durch AS und AHIT wird gewichtig Anteil daran haben, dass Du heute so stolz berichten kannst und uns an Deinen Glücksgefühlen teilhaben lässt. Ich jedenfalls freue mich mit Dir, dass der von Dir beschrittene Weg Dir 5 Jahre nebenwirkungsfreies Leben gestattet hat. Unbestritten ist auch, dass Dir nach wie vor alle Optionen offen stehen, wenn sich doch noch mal akuter Bedarf zeigen sollte. In Deiner PKH ist neben vielen auf Krebs wirkenden Nahrungsmitteln auch von Rotwein-Kapseln die Rede. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du Dir zusätzlich regelmäßig die doch wohl noch bessere Lösung in Form einer guten Flasche Rotwein gönnst. In diesem Sinne ein Prosit auf Dein zukünftiges Wohl.

P.S. Ganz besonders würde ich mich aber auch freuen, wenn Du wieder in gewohnter Frische einen Stammplatz bei den aktiven Forumsbenutzern einnehmen könntest. Das Thema AS ist nicht erst seit der HAROW-Studie hoffähig geworden, sondern inzwischen selbst bei den Urologen nicht nur in deutschen Kliniken Gegenstand sorgfältiger Abwägung bei entsprechenden Voraussetzungen.

*"Es gibt noch andere Dinge im Leben als Rotwein, aber Rotwein macht diese anderen Dinge einfach angenehmer"*

----------


## hartmuth

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Schorschel!
Du bist ein leuchtendes Beispiel dafür, was möglich ist. Leider wagen viel zu wenige Active Surveillance und leider werden sie nur selten im Forum dazu bestärkt.

Dieses Dein statement hat mir deshalb gefallen:



> Hier im Forum, in das ich von Zeit zu Zeit reinschaue, geht es nach meinem Eindruck immer mehr darum, wie und wo am besten operiert wird, aber seltener darum, ob überhaupt operiert werden sollte. Und bei allem Respekt vor dem wertvollen Input von Daniel Schmidt: Die Evidenz-Forderung ist ein zwar griffiges, aber ziemlich unsinniges Killer-Argument, weil es für AS logischerweise niemals "Evidenz" geben kann und wird, ebenso wenig für AHIT oder andere alternative Methoden.


Wünsche Dir viele weitere, unbeschwerte Jahre.
Gruß
Hartmut

----------


## Pinguin

*Warum so wenig Widerhall?*

Da berichtet ein in hunderten von Beiträgen aktiv gewesener Forumsbenutzer und Betroffener über seine PKH (Prostatakrebs-Historie) nach dem aktuellen Stand. Und wie sollte man nun das Echo beschreiben, das auf so eine erfreuliche Zusammenstellung der Krankheitsentwicklung ausgelöst wurde? Aha - ich habe wohl vor lauter Begeisterung über diesen Bericht ganz vergessen, dass hier nicht von einer gelungenen Prostatektomie die Rede war, sondern von einer Behandlung, die anfänglich eigentlich gar keine war, nämlich so etwas wie AS = active surveillance. Das scheint hier kaum jemand zu beeindrucken, wenn man einmal von Hartmut absieht, der immer eine objektive Einstellung dokumentiert. Ansonsten könnte man fast meinen, dass ein Betroffener, dem nicht die Prostata entfernt wurde oder der nicht zumindest bestrahlt wurde, in diesem Forum nicht als wirklich betroffener Forumsbenutzer angesehen wird. Das ist zumindest nach diesem neuerlichen Desinteresse an AS und dem hierfür eintretenden Schorschel meine spontane Meinung. Da beschäftigt man sich seitenlang damit, ob man neben, hinter, unten oder oben drüber gleich die wesentlichen Daten der PKH eines jeden Forumsbenutzers ersichtlich machen sollte, um schneller zu erkennen, wo sich ein Vergleich mit der eigenen Situation anbietet, und dann wird über solche belangreichen Informationsquellen offensichtlich mit einem Achselzucken drüber hinweg gegangen. Jetzt dürfen alle die über mich herfallen, die das schon immer gern getan haben. Aber Achtung: Ich habe mir inzwischen ein dickeres Fell zugelegt. Bitte, bleibt trotzdem im Rahmen eines seriösen Schlagabtausches.

*"Eine Diskussion hat nur dann einen Sinn, wenn man nicht von vornherein entschlossen ist, Recht zu behalten"*
(Hans Clarin)

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Hutschi !


Ich habe es Dir schon einmal geschrieben, wo nach meiner Meinung die Ursache liegt. 

Auch Schorschel würde es sofort merken, wenn Er nicht nur noch gelegentlich ins Forum schauen würde !

Auch wenn Du es heute noch nicht glaubst, unser Forum ist zur Zeit kein Diskussionforum mehr sondern ähnelt mehr der Beratung in einer herkömmlichen Urologischen Arztpraxis !

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## Pinguin

*Wer trägt daran die Schuld?*

Hallo Bernhard,




> Auch wenn Du es heute noch nicht glaubst, unser Forum ist zur Zeit kein Diskussionforum mehr sondern ähnelt mehr der Beratung in einer herkömmlichen Urologischen Arztpraxis !


das wäre in der Tat bitter, bitter für ein lebendiges Forum, das nicht in Trübsal erstarren sollte. Die Gründe hier in den häufigen Wiederholungen zum Thema Evidenz zu suchen oder zu vermuten, wäre zu kurz gegriffen. Vielleicht handelt es sich auch um eine allgemeine Müdigkeit oder schon um einen gewissen Fatalismus, der sich bei enttäuschten Forumsbenutzern breit gemacht hat. Es wäre aber besser, wenn es sich nur um eine kurze Verschnaufpause handelte und dem Forum gerade durch Diskussionen wieder mehr Leben eingehaucht würde.

*"Die Kunst ist, einmal mehr aufzustehen, als man umgeworfen wird."
*(Winston Churchill)

----------


## Patrick

@ Hutschi,

was erwartest Du neben einem Glückwunsch für Schorschel !?

Ich freue mich für jeden der seine Krankheit - egal auf welche Art und Weise - in den Griff bekommen hat.

Allerdings wäre seine Methode nichts für mich gewesen und daher kann ich mich auch nicht damit beschäftigen noch identifizieren !

Aber das liegt an dem einzelnen selbst und ist keine Kritik nur jeder muss
in seinem Leben Entscheidungen treffen und die muss er nach der Art und Weise fällen das er auch alles andere einbezieht und gewichtet.
Schorschel hat für sich entschieden das er mit einem Tumor in seinem Körper weiterleben will und abwarten möchte was da kommen mag.
Er hat die Kraft gehabt dies durchzuziehen. Ich persönlich hätte das nicht gekonnt, hatte aber aufgrund meines Tumorstatus auch garnicht die Chance groß darüber nachzudenken sonder bin froh das ich noch um "5 vor 12" den Befund hatte und die von mir gewählte Therapie, obwohl sie auch - zumindest vor 5 Jahren noch kritisch gesehen wurde - doch zum Erfolg geführt hat ( *mal auf Holz klopfe )
Was mich hier leider etwas traurig stimmt ist das t.w. die jeweilige Therapie
als das "allein seeligmachende" hingestellt wird. Das artet dann in manchen Threads so aus, das ein Hilfesuchender auf einmal in seinem Thread keinen Ratschlag mehr erhält sondern erleben muss das dort eine große Debatte über das Für und Wider der diversen Behandlungsformen geführt wird.

Ich wünsche jedem hier, egal mit welcher Art der Behandlung, das er wieder ganz gesund wird.
Mich hat nämlich beim Überschlagen der Englischen Prostatakrebsseite die
hier eingestellt wurde eine Krankengeschichte sehr sehr betroffen gemacht.
Prostatakrebs nach intensiver Behandlung (OP) überstanden, PSA unter der Nachweisgrenze usw. und dann 2 Jahre später gestorben Bauchspeicheldrüsenkrebs. Da sieht man einmal wieder wie grausam das Leben sein kann. 
Lasst uns daher die Stunden die wir haben auch geniessen !

----------


## Pierrot

Ich freue mich sehr über die erfolgreiche AS von Schorschel und danke ihm, dass er uns so detailliert darüber informiert. Denn Berichte über AS sind in diesem Forum klar untervertreten. Dies auch in Anbetracht, dass AS doch immer wieder stark propagiert wird. Ich würde mir deshalb wünschen, wenn mehr über AS in diesem Forum zu lesen wäre. Aber wahrscheinlich ist es schwieriger, AS-Erfahrungen als RPE- oder RT-Erfahrungen mitzuteilen.

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## Pinguin

*Eine Wohltat, das lesen zu dürfen!*

Hallo Patrick, allein ein Glückwunsch wäre schon Balsam genug gewesen, wenn man, wie Du richtig erläuterst, selbst den von Schorschel beschrittenen Weg nicht hätte mitgehen mögen oder können. Ich danke Dir und darf das sicher kollektiv für viele auch nicht aktive Forumsbenutzer tun, dass Du mit Deinen klaren Worten meine vielleicht etwas üppige Kritik wegen geringer Anteilnahme in einem etwas versöhnlicheren Licht erscheinen lässt. Natürlich ist es mehr als ärgerlich, wenn jemand plötzlich in einen laufenden Thread, bei dem es um die Beratung eines neu Betroffenen geht, hereinplatzt und völlig vom Thema abweichende Kommentare möglicherweise nur zu seiner eigenen PKH abgibt und dann hierauf auch wieder reagiert wird. Es kann nur besser werden; und dazu trägt Dein obiger Beitrag bei.

P.S.: @ Pierrot, eben erst sehe ich Deine eindeutige Bitte, doch mehr zum Thema AS hier lesen zu wollen. Ich hoffe, dass Deinem Wunsch entsprochen wird, denn es gibt noch einige Forumsbenutzer, die zumindest, wenn nicht AS, dann immerhin WW durchgezogen haben. 

*"Es gibt kein Wunder für den, der sich nicht wundern kann*."
(Marie von Ebner-Eschenbach)

----------


## RuStra

> Ich wurde ein Fan von stringenter AS (Active Surveillance) und immunsystemstärkenden Maßnahmen, ohne dabei übertrieben gesund zu leben.


Gratulation, Schorschel! Du bist ein Vorkämpfer für eine Behandlungs-Richtung bei lokalem PCa, die in den vergangenen 5 Jahren gleich dreimal bestätigt worden ist:

1. Sehen mittlerweile auch die Uros ein, dass zuviel operiert wird.
2. Ist die Frage nach der Relevanz von Immuntherapien beim PCa nicht mehr ein "Ob", sondern ein "Wie".
3. Gesund zu leben und Körper, Geist und Seele zu stärken, die Lebensqualität hoch zu halten, ist beim PCa ein so erfolgreiches Konzept wie bei sonst kaum einem Krebs




> Die Evidenz-Forderung ist ein zwar griffiges, aber ziemlich unsinniges Killer-Argument, weil es für AS logischerweise niemals "Evidenz" geben kann und wird, ebenso wenig für AHIT oder andere alternative Methoden.


Wir sind bei dem, was "beweisend" für eine erfolgreiche Behandlung dieses hormonregulierten Krebsgeschehens, nicht einmal am Anfang: Solange nicht einmal der Status des Androgenrezeptors als Kriterium in klinischen Studien auftaucht, ist alles "Evidente" mehr oder weniger pauschal daneben geschossen.

Ansonsten - was Hutschis Verwunderung der mangelnden Resonanz oder Bernhards Klage, dies sei kein Diskussions-Forum mehr, angeht - ich selbst bin auch weitgehend demoralisiert und die Zeiten, in denen beispielsweise durch Aktivitäten von Männern im Forum, darunter Schorschel, ganze Arbeitsprozesse (Übersetzungen, Recherchen, neue Seiten, neue Behandlungsformen) angestossen wurden, sind für mich vorbei. Eine der Gründe ist schon, dass mir das Forum kaum noch Spass macht. 
Dann aber auch, dass ich mich mit Angriffen wg. Urheberrecht herumschlagen muss und keine Lust habe, so wie früher mit den als interessant erkannten Texten irgendwelcher Autoren oder Autoren-Gruppen hier ausführlich zu beschäftigen. Wenn aus Angst, als "Textdieb" verfolgt zu werden, nur noch ein Hin- und Her-Gelinke übrig bleibt, wirds langweilig. 

Nicht, Schorschel, z.B. hat doch die Übersetzung des Snuffy Myers Buch Spass gemacht, oder? Bloss dann kam die kalte Dusche, IP Abmahnung vom Verlag - IP=Intellectual Property. Mitnichten hat Dr. Myers danach die Zusammenarbeit mit dem BPS gesucht und sich für die Übersetzung seines Buches ins Deutsche ausgesprochen. 

Gleichwohl werde ich auf dich, Schorschel, heute Abend anstossen!
Rudolf

----------


## BERNET

Wir haben zwar noch nie gegenseitig in unsere Threads geschrieben, aber ich habe selbstverständlich u. a. deinen Beitrag Nr. 131 aus deinem längsten Thread gelesen.

Mit "nicht aufgeben" meine ich deine Beiträge zu AS und die Schilderung deines Verlaufs immer wieder zu ergänzen.

Selbstverständlich wünsche ich dir, dass du niemals eine andere "Therapie" durchziehen musst, als AS.

Ich hatte im März 2009 auch mit AS geliebäugelt, musste aber erkennen, dass der Weg für mich zu unsicher gewesen wäre. Meine DNA-Z hat im Nachhinein auch den Verdacht bestätigt (gerade noch Typ B nach Tribukait).

Nach erfolgter RPE, vor der ich Anfangs selbstverständlich eine "Scheiß-Angst" hatte, bin ich unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen von einer RPE überzeugt - ähnlich wie du Voraussetzungen für AS darlegst.

Wann immer ich die Möglichkeiten für AS erkenne, propagiere ich dafür.

Gerade am 15.10.09, SHG-Abend in Stuttgart, habe ich einen "PCa-Neuling" kennengelernt, und ihm intensiv AS empfohlen, obwohl er mein Referat über meine Erfahrungen mit RPE natürlich begeistert aufgenommen hatte.
TOP-Voraussetzungen bei dem Mann:

Alter 66
PSA 5,2
Gleason 3+3
1 von 10 Stanzen positiv
kein Tastbefund ...

Der Mann hatte vor 8 Wochen eine Stanz-Biopsie machen lassen, und seitdem nur die empfohlene RPE (vom Hausarzt und Urologe) erst einmal zurückgestellt.
Sonst nichts! Er hat angeblich keine Möglichkeit der Information. Internet hat er nicht...

Will sagen:

As wurde ihm von den Ärzten gar nicht angeboten. DNA-Z hatte er selbstverständlich noch nie gehört. Ich habe ihm einen "Schlachtplan" aufgestellt, und meine Telefonnummer gegeben.
Bin gespannt ob er sich wieder bei mir meldet.

An das Forum:

Warum gibt es so wenige Beiträge zu AS:


Die Urologen sprechen diese Alternative nicht ernsthaft anDie meisten Neubetroffenen sind somit schnell zu einer endgültigen Therapie RPE oder RT entschiedenDie Neubetroffenen nehmen sich i.d.R. keine genügende Zeit um ihre Situation und ihre Möglichkeiten zu eroieren.Ich lese bei den GS fast nur noch 3+4 oder 4+3, ist das nicht seltsam? Wird damit schon die erste Angst gesteigert?Nur wer sich nach der Diagnose PCa z. B. hier im Forum ausführlich informiert, lernt die Möglichkeit AS kennen - leider sind die meisten Männer dafür zu faul und zu bequemDann müssen die Voraussetzungen noch stimmenJetzt muss noch der DNA-Z zugestimmt werden - hoffentlich trifft den Neuling in dieser Phase nicht ein Beitrag eines "Anti-DNA-Z-Fans", der dann alles zerstört!Und die Psyche des Neulings (und dessen Umfeld) müssen die Entscheidung für AS verkraften.
Was dann noch übrig bleibt sind ganz wenige starke Männer, die gestärkt werden müssen.

Schorschel, und alle die ähnliche eigene Erfahrungen machen durften, wir müssen immer wieder schreiben und empfehlen, dass AS die beste Option ist, wenn sie passt.
Dafür bist du, lieber Schorschel, das beste Beispiel.

Herzlichst

Frank

(ich sende den Beitrag zusätzlich an Schorschel als PN)

----------


## Schorschel

Danke an alle für die guten Wünsche!

Es ging mir ja nicht darum, hier öffentlich meine 5 Jahre zu feiern! Das mache ich lieber beim Rotwein mit meiner tollen Ehefrau!!

Es geht vielmehr darum, dass ich mich als Beweis dafür sehe, dass es nicht immer gleich die Standard-Urologen-Empfehlung, nämlich die RPE, sein muss.

Der Satz, den ich wie eine Gebetsmühle immer wiederhole - auch im ersten Beitrag in diesem Thread -, lautet:




> *Ich schreibe das alles hier nicht nur, um meine Freude über meinen Weg kundzutun, sondern weil ich weiß, dass es viele Tausend ähnliche Fälle wie mich gibt, bei denen die OP eine klare Übertherapie darstellt und für die AS auf ewig oder zumindest für viele Jahre eine völlig ausreichende Therapie wäre.*


Das - nämlich Tausenden von Neuerkrankten die OP für viele Jahre oder sogar für immer zu ersparen - ist mein Anliegen, nichts Anderes. Viele Freunde habe ich mir hier im Forum damit nicht gemacht, sondern ich kam mir immer öfter wie Don Quichote bei seinem vergeblichen Kampf mit den Windmühlen vor, zuweilen verbunden mit Verunglimpfungen durch einzelne Spezis (siehe den eingangs erwähnten AS-Thread).

Vieles, an das ich glaube, wird hier abgelehnt, manchmal regelrecht weggebissen - von FNAB über Zweitgutachten und DNA-Zytometrie bis zur AHIT als Immun-Booster. Die DHB löst nach wie vor Beißreflexe aus, und Neuankömmlinge im Forum werden in ihrer verzweifelten Hektik bestärkt, mit der sie von Anfang an mit Tunnelblick nur noch über die Art der OP diskutieren, aber nicht einmal im Ansatz darüber, ob die OP überhaupt oder schon jetzt notwendig ist. 

Es wäre nach meiner Überzeugung die vornehmste Pflicht dieses Forums, den Tunnelblick aufzulösen und die Augen für die Alternativen zu öffnen. Dies geschieht manchmal zwar summarisch, ist aber nicht selten nur ein Lippenbekenntnis, weil dann wieder die Standardargumentation in Richtung auf OP kommt. Insofern kann auch ich mich mit diesem Forum nicht mehr so identifizieren wie früher.

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## BERNET

Ich freue mich, dass du gleich reagiert hast.
Wenn ich Jemanden AS empfehlen möchte, werde ich mir erlauben, gleich auf deinen Namen, deine Historie und deine Erfolgsbilanz zu verweisen.
Es kann ja hier im Forum bezüglich AS eigentlich niemand Kompetenteren geben als dich.

Liebe Grüße

Frank

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Bernet, nachdem ich mir Deine Ausgangssituation vor Deiner OP einmal etwas genauer angesehen habe, frage ich mich nun, warum Du selbst kein AS gemacht hast, denn Du wärst doch ein geeigneter Kandidat gewesen! Immerhin bist Du seit Anfang März hier im Forum angemeldet, hast vor OP all unser mühevolles Diskutieren um das Für und Wider gelesen und lässt Dich dann operieren, ohne wenigstens eine DNA-Analyse von Deiner Biopsie machen zu lassen. Das versteh ich nicht.

----------


## BurgerH

> warum Du selbst kein AS gemacht hast, denn Du wärst doch ein geeigneter Kandidat gewesen! .


Hallo Dieter,

an Stelle von Bernet (Frank) wäre ich mit AS mit einem Alter von 49 Jahren auch vorsichtig gewesen.

Prof. Weißbach, ein audrücklicher Befürworter von AS antwortete auf meine Frage auf dem Patientenforum in Dresden während des Urologenkongresses, ob dies auch eine geeignete Strategie für einen jungen Patienten, so um die 50, sei:

"Einem jungen Patienten würde er keine AS empfehlen!"

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> an Stelle von Bernet (Frank) wäre ich mit AS mit einem Alter von 49 Jahren auch vorsichtig gewesen.
> 
> Prof. Weißbach, ein audrücklicher Befürworter von AS antwortete auf meine Frage auf dem Patientenforum in Dresden während des Urologenkongresses, ob dies auch eine geeignete Strategie für einen jungen Patienten, so um die 50, sei:
> 
> "Einem jungen Patienten würde er keine AS empfehlen!"


Hallo Hansjörg, ich wäre nicht nur mit 49 auch vorsichtig gewesen. 

Aber wenn man dieses als Grundlage nimmt zur AS-Entscheidung, dann spielt das Lebensalter keine Rolle.

----------


## Pinguin

*Entscheidung zur Prostatektomie* ?

Hallo Bernet, wir sind zwar hier beim Thema AS. Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich mir nun aber auch noch einmal einige Deiner Daten zu Gemüte geführt und möchte Dich nun auch fragen, warum Du bei einem PV von 10.6 ccm und unter diesen Vorausetzungen:

In der Familie und Verwandtschaft ist absolut kein Krebsfall bekannt.

24.03.2009:
Der 1. Nachbericht vom pathologischen Institut Prof. Ruck liegt vor:
Eine neuroendokrine Differenzierung der Tumorzellen ist nicht nachweisbar

06.04.2009:
Ergebnis der PET/CT liegt mir schriftlich vor - ausführlich im Beitrag 110.
Kurzform: Keinerlei Anzeichen für Metastasen im Gewebe außerhalb der Prostata.

24.04.2009:
Knochenszintigraphie wird durchgeführt:
Keinerlei Anzeichen für Metastasen im Skelett.

27.04.2009:
Feststellung von Blutwerten letztmalig vor der Therapieentscheidung:
PSA = 0,24 !!
Gesamt-Testo = 4,56
NSE = 13,7
Chol. = 165
TSH = 1,780
Lymphozyten = +45,6 % - sind bei mir ständig leicht erhöht

28.04.2009:
Entscheidung für die OP mit großzügiger Lymphadenektomie

einer Entfernung der Prostata zugestimmt hast?

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Schorschel,

Du Forum-Ärgernis, Du !

Nicht genug, dass Du uns hier Deine erste Heilungsphase (gemeint sind die 5 Jahre Überlebenszeit) mit einer Außenseiter-AHIT-Therapie verkündest, erdreistest Du Dich auch noch die Heilige Kuh der „Evidenz-Forderung“ anzupinkeln, Du Schorschel, Du!

Wir lassen uns aber nicht täuschen, wir haben Dich durchschaut, denn wir wissen, dass AHIT ein Deckname, der Code für Aitu*)  ist. Soll Dich doch der AHIT holen, Du Don Quichote von der traurigen Gestalt, Du!

GeorgS

-------------------------
*) Aitu = schlechter Geist, Teufel 
Siehe: Der Papalagi, Die Reden des Südsee-Häuplings Tuiavii aus Tiavea, S.27
Tanner +Staehlin Verlag, ISBN 3-85931-015-1

*PS.
Lieber Schorschel,

wünsche Dir, wie auch allen Prostatektomierten, Bestrahlten, Hormonblockierten etc. und mir weitere Heilungsphasen.    


Herzliche Grüße

GeorgS*

----------


## Schorschel

Liebe Mitstreiter, die Ihr der AS grundsätzlich aufgeschlossen gegenüber steht:

Lasst Euch bitte nicht auf die üblichen Spielchen des in Husum leben Franken "Dieter aus Husum" ein. 

Ihm geht es - heute wie früher - nicht um konstruktive Gedanken zur AS, sondern nur darum, diesen Weg im allgemeinen und meine Gedanken dazu im besonderen infrage zu stellen.

Es ist ja kein Zufall, dass er am Abend meines Beitrages folgendes ins Forum stellt:




> ...und bei den vielen, teilweise absurden Argumentationen zu den verschiedenen Therapien...


Nachdem sich dann der bekennende OP-Fan Frank/BERNET erfreulich neutral und sachlich zur AS geäußert hat, wird dieser von DausH gefragt, wieso er denn dann nicht AS gemacht hätte. Wieder so ein Spielchen, um die positiven Aussagen von Frank zur AS unglaubwürdig erscheinen zu lassen.

All das ist typisch DausH, ebenso wie das kürzliche, erneute Rumgezicke zur DHB und auch andere Scharmützel. All das bestätigt mich in meinem Entschluss, mich aus dem Forum herauszuhalten, denn mein Weg und meine Kritik an Schulmedizin und Urologen-OP-Mechanismen kollidieren zwangsläufig ständig mit DausH, und ich habe ich keinen Bock mehr auf dessen oft auch sehr persönliche Attacken.

Insofern werde ich mich sporadisch melden, wenn ich glaube, etwas Vermeldenswertes zu haben, und stehe ansonsten allen Interessierten wie immer per PN gerne zur Verfügung.

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, warum AS nicht evidenzbasiert sein kann.
An sich ist AS eine Therapiemethode, die in Studien geprüft wurde und weiter geürüft wird.
Und sicherlich gibt es eine Gruppe von Patienten, die mit AS gut fahren.

Man darf bloss keine Pauschalaussagen machen, im Sinne von "Du Opfer, ich habe mich für AS entschieden und mir geht's gut, während du noch mit Impotenz und Inkontinenz kämpfst".

Evidenzbasiert wissen wir mittlerweile, dass AS eine Therapiemethode ist, die nur für einen relativ kleinen Teil der Patienten im mittleren Lebensalter in Frage kommt. Bei 60- und70-jährigen ist sie meines Erachtens nicht unter den 2 häufigsten Behandlungen, denn hier spielen OP+Bestrahlung die Hauptrolle.
Wenn man allerdings auf 80- und 90-jährigen schaut, dann ist AS genauso wie alleinige Hormontherapie zwei gute Optionen für eine Grossteil der Patienten.

Man muss wissen, was man macht, wenn man sich für AS entscheidet. Heilen kann man damit den Tumor nicht. Man kann nur versuchen, dass man mit dem Tumor und nicht am Tumor stirbt. Wenn das Einem gelingt ist das gut.
Allerdings darf man 2 wichtige Sachen nicht vergessen:

1. Ein 60jähriger hat eine biologische Lebenserwartung von ca. 20 Jahren noch, wenn er fit ist. 20 Jahre lang mit AS zu überbrücken ist bislang in Studien nicht gezeigt worden. Die Mehrheit der Patienten, die sich für AS entscheiden und die ersten 10 Jahren überleben, brauchen letztendlich irgendwann eine Behandlung.

2. Eine Behandlung verträgt man mit 60 besser als mit 70. Ganz klar ist, dass man mit 10 zusätzlichen Jahren Nebenwirkungen zu kämpfen hat. Allerdings erholt sich der Körper besser nach eine Behandlung mit 60 als mit 70. Und einige Behandlungen stehen Patienten mit 60 besser als mit 70 zur Verfügung.


Diese grundsätzliche Überlegungen sollte sich jeder Patient machen, bevor er sich zur AS entscheidet. Und wenn er sich dafür entscheidet, muss er brav oft genug nach PSA schauen und ggf. Biopsien über sich ergehen lassen um die Dynamik des Tumors zu überprüfen.

Soviel dazu. Ich persönlich habe einige Patienten bereits zur AS geraten, die mir entweder zu alt oder zu krank für eine Behandlung bei eher niedrig-malignen Tumoren erschienen bzw. die keine Behandlung wollten.

----------


## Anonymous1

Tja, Schorschel, das ist schon recht schlimm mit Dir. Statt sachlich mit dem Argument umzugehen, dass das Lebensalter ein wichtiger Faktor bei den Erwägungen zu AS ist, ergießt Du Dich in peinliche Tiraden und verteilst unzutreffende Schuldzuweisungen sowie Rundumschläge bis ins Persönliche. Schade, denn AS benötigt dringend glaubwürdige Verfechter.

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Schorschel,

zu Deinem 5-Jährigen erfolgreichen AS mit aktiver Immuntherapie möchte ich mich noch in die Reihe der Gratulanten einordnen. Selbst wenn Du 10-Jähriges feierst, wird sich ein Dieter aus Husum nicht überzeugen lassen, dass unter den von Dir aufgezeigten Voraussetzungen AS ohne größere Risiken möglich ist. 

Solltest Du demnächst als 75-Jähriger immer noch ohne invasive Therapie auskommen, muss unterstellt werden, das überhaupt kein Tumor da war ;-)

Mach weiter so und lass ab und an von Dir hören.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Anonymous1

> Selbst wenn Du 10-Jähriges feierst, wird sich ein Dieter aus Husum nicht überzeugen lassen, dass unter den von Dir aufgezeigten Voraussetzungen AS ohne größere Risiken möglich ist.


Stimmt, diese Überzeugung teile ich mit anderen.

----------


## hartmuth

Einem 80-oder 90-Jährigen AS zu empfehlen halte ich für keine Großtat. 
Aber solche Aussagen eignen sich wiederum, AS ad absurdum zu führen:



> 1. Ein 60jähriger hat eine biologische Lebenserwartung von ca. 20 Jahren noch, wenn er fit ist. 20 Jahre lang mit AS zu überbrücken ist bislang in Studien nicht gezeigt worden. Die Mehrheit der Patienten, die sich für AS entscheiden und die ersten 10 Jahren überleben, brauchen letztendlich irgendwann eine Behandlung.
> 2. Eine Behandlung verträgt man mit 60 besser als mit 70. Ganz klar ist, dass man mit 10 zusätzlichen Jahren Nebenwirkungen zu kämpfen hat. Allerdings erholt sich der Körper besser nach einer Behandlung mit 60 als mit 70. Und einige Behandlungen stehen Patienten mit 60 besser als mit 70 zur Verfügung.


Es gibt wissenschaftlich gestützte Aussagen, wonach 80% bis 90% der verstorbenen männlichen Personen Prostatakrebs hatten ohne es zu wissen.  Wegen mir waren's auch weniger. Aber mit Sicherheit sind diese nicht erst kurzfristig an Prostatakrebs erkrankt. Der Krebs wurde auch gefunden bei Personen, die noch vor 80 verstorben waren. Die Logik daraus: Man kann selbstverständlich auch 20 Jahre mit AS überstehen und dies nicht nur als Einzelfall. 
Ich persönlich fände es großartig, wenn ich bis 70 ohne Behandlung auskäme und würde Therapien auf jeden Fall vorziehen, die mir die Chance vieler risikofreier Lebensjahre ins Alter hinein ermöglichen. 
Ein nicht ganz ernst gemeiner Vorschlag: Vielleicht sollte man die Prostata amputieren, noch bevor sich Krebs herausgebildet hat - hat doch auch was Plausibles, oder?
Gruß
Hartmut

----------


## christinew

> Tja, Schorschel, das ist schon recht schlimm mit Dir. Statt sachlich mit dem Argument umzugehen, dass das Lebensalter ein wichtiger Faktor bei den Erwägungen zu AS ist, ergießt Du Dich in peinliche Tiraden und verteilst unzutreffende Schuldzuweisungen sowie Rundumschläge bis ins Persönliche. Schade, denn AS benötigt dringend glaubwürdige Verfechter.



Dieter, nun lass es, sowas kotzt mich an, Du musst nicht mit allem einverstanden sein, aber hör endlich auf mit diesen Sticheleien, ich könnte mir vorstellen, mit Dir ist nicht gut Kirschen essen, 
Christine

----------


## Anonymous1

> Dieter, nun lass es, sowas kotzt mich an, Du musst nicht mit allem einverstanden sein, aber hör endlich auf mit diesen Sticheleien, ich könnte mir vorstellen, mit Dir ist nicht gut Kirschen essen, 
> Christine


Jetzt wird es kritisch, Christine. Ich werde mich doch noch verteidigen dürfen? Was bezweckst Du mit dieser einseitigen Parteinahme? Wo bleibt die Objektivität?

----------


## Pierrot

> ..... All das bestätigt mich in meinem Entschluss, mich aus dem Forum herauszuhalten, denn mein Weg und meine Kritik an Schulmedizin und Urologen-OP-Mechanismen kollidieren zwangsläufig ständig mit DausH, und ich habe ich keinen Bock mehr auf dessen oft auch sehr persönliche Attacken.


Lieber Schorschel

Ich würde es sehr bedauern, wenn Du Dich zurück ziehen würdest. Gerade neu von PK Betroffene finden für WW und AS selten Ansprechpartner. Und endlich habe ich dank einem Deiner Beiträge erstmals Kriterien für eine AS gefunden, wobei das Alter, wie Daniel Schmidt wahrscheinlich zu Recht vermerkt, in die Entscheidung mit einbezogen werden soll und muss.

*Zum Hickhack in diesem Thread und in diesem Forum:* Offenbar gibt es nicht nur PK-Zellen sondern auch BK-Zellen (B=Beiträge). Meine Therapie für beide lautet: Aushungern lassen! Für mich heisst dies, einfach auf böse und verunglimpfende Beiträge nicht antworten. Dann wird die Nahrungsgrundlage den BK-Zellen schnell und effektiv entzogen! :-) 

Wenn's beim PK doch auch nur so einfach wäre!!

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## RuStra

> Jetzt wird es kritisch, Christine. Ich werde mich doch noch verteidigen dürfen? Was bezweckst Du mit dieser einseitigen Parteinahme? Wo bleibt die Objektivität?


"kritisch" ist das, was du machst!
genauer: ekelig! persönliche anmache. du "verteidigst" dich, indem du anmachst.

----------


## HorstK

> ...Vielleicht sollte man die Prostata amputieren, noch bevor sich Krebs herausgebildet hat - hat doch auch was Plausibles, oder?


Hallo Hartmut, 
bei Frauen soll es die Amputation als Krebsvorsorge schon gegeben haben. 

Biologielehrerin Evelyn Heeg (jetzt 34) aus Freiburg hat es getan. 
Ihr Krebsrisiko war durch einen ererbten Genschaden dramatisch erhöht  

http://www.stern.de/gesundheit/gesun...ge-654562.html

http://www.stern.de/gesundheit/gesun...en-658951.html

http://www.swr.de/landesschau-bw/gae...ivi/index.html

Gruß
Horst

----------


## Anonymous1

> "kritisch" ist das, was du machst!
> genauer: ekelig! persönliche anmache. du "verteidigst" dich, indem du anmachst.


Hallo Rustra, auch bei Dir vermisse ich Objektivität. 

Ich habe Bernet gefragt, warum er kein AS gemacht hat und Schorschels Kriterien zitiert, als das Lebensalter ins Gespräch kam. Was Schorschel daraus gemacht hat, hiermit:




> Das übliche Spielchen des DausH...
> Liebe Mitstreiter, die Ihr der AS grundsätzlich aufgeschlossen gegenüber steht:
> 
> Lasst Euch bitte nicht auf die üblichen Spielchen des in Husum leben Franken "Dieter aus Husum" ein. 
> 
> Ihm geht es - heute wie früher - nicht um konstruktive Gedanken zur AS, sondern nur darum, diesen Weg im allgemeinen und meine Gedanken dazu im besonderen infrage zu stellen.
> 
> Es ist ja kein Zufall, dass er am Abend meines Beitrages folgendes ins Forum stellt:
> 
> ...


das ist jetzt meine Anmache. Na fein.

----------


## Pinguin

*Verteidigung ? - Objektivität ?* 

Hallo Dieter, manchmal fällt es schwer, einfach still sitzen zu bleiben, wenn es einem im Finger juckt. Ich habe da auch leidvolle Erfahrungen sammeln müssen. Heute nach Mitternacht wurde ich hier im Forum auch wieder einmal, leicht durchschaubar, provoziert. Ich habe Ralf um Löschung dieser offensichtlichen Provokation gebeten und gleichzeitig dem Verfasser eine E-Mail übermittelt, dessen Inhalt dieser Zeitgenosse heute hier, den Forumsregeln widersprechend eingestellt hat. Ich war gerade dabei, diesen lächerlichen Versuch, mich anzumachen, einfach zu ignorieren, als mich diese Indiskretion im Forum überraschte. Ich bin sicher, gerade Du hast bestimmt Verständnis, dass ich dann darauf doch noch reagiert habe. Pardon, zurück zum Thema. Ich habe mich gefreut, dass gestern aus der Ecke Husum kein irdendwie gearteter Kommentar zum Bericht zu AS von Schorschel kam. Aber heute, Dieter, kam dann doch zumindest auf Umwegen von Dir wieder eine kleine Spitze, die eine Erwiderung herausforderte. So würde es nun wieder hin und her gehen; und das ist das, was Christine nervt und kritisiert. Nein, Dieter, ich möchte keine Nanny sein, schon gar keine Super-Nanny, weil ich mich hier und da selbst zur Wehr setzen muss, wenn man attackiert wird, wo es gar keinen Anlaß gab. Genug geschwafelt, bevor ich das hier selbst wieder lösche.

*"Nichtgewinnen ist kein Scheitern"
*(Karl Adam, deutscher Sportlehrer)

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Rustra, auch bei Dir vermisse ich Objektivität.


Was meinst du denn mit "Objektivität"?

Ein anderer begrifflicher Zugang ist viel hilfreicher: Nimm das Kommunikationsquadrat von Schulz von Thun.

da gibt es 4 Seiten:
sachlich, beziehungsorientiert, appell und selbst-offenbarung.
bei jeder, in worten: *JEDER,* kommunikation, sind die 4 seiten dabei. jeweils unterschiedlich gewichtet.

wenn du dein argument mit dem lebensalter ansprichst, dann gehört das auf die sach-ebene. schön.
dein problem ist aber, das du ein der art deiner "verteidigung"  -ganz egal, was irgendein anderer vorher gesagt haben mag-  die sach-ebene mit den drei anderen ebenen derartig vermischt, dass man einfach einen ekeligen eindruck bekommt.

stell dich doch bitte einmal in die position des empfängers deiner geschriebenen message, wenn der mit dem selbst-offenbarungs-ohr zuhört, d.h. wenn er heraushört, was du in dem, was du geschrieben hast, über dich selbst offenbarst:

"Tja, Schorschel, das ist schon recht schlimm mit Dir" - was, glaubst du, machst du damit für einen Eindruck von deiner eigenen Haltung?

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Hutschi, bist Du eigentlich selbst so objektiv, Deine Fragezeichen auch an anderen Formulierungen anzubringen als an meinen?

----------


## Anonymous1

> Was meinst du denn mit "Objektivität"?
> 
> Ein anderer begrifflicher Zugang ist viel hilfreicher: Nimm das Kommunikationsquadrat von Schulz von Thun.
> 
> da gibt es 4 Seiten:
> sachlich, beziehungsorientiert, appell und selbst-offenbarung.
> bei jeder, in worten: *JEDER,* kommunikation, sind die 4 seiten dabei. jeweils unterschiedlich gewichtet.
> 
> wenn du dein argument mit dem lebensalter ansprichst, dann gehört das auf die sach-ebene. schön.
> ...


Bitte komplett zitieren, sonst geht der Sinn verloren:

Zitat von Dieter aus Husum  
Tja, Schorschel, das ist schon recht schlimm mit Dir. Statt sachlich mit dem Argument umzugehen, dass das Lebensalter ein wichtiger Faktor bei den Erwägungen zu AS ist, ergießt Du Dich in peinliche Tiraden und verteilst unzutreffende Schuldzuweisungen sowie Rundumschläge bis ins Persönliche. Schade, denn AS benötigt dringend glaubwürdige Verfechter.

Dazu stehe ich und ich beziehe mich ganz klar auf den zuvor geschriebenen Schorschel-Beitrag.

----------


## RuStra

> Bitte komplett zitieren, sonst geht der Sinn verloren:
> 
> Zitat von Dieter aus Husum  
> Tja, Schorschel, das ist schon recht schlimm mit Dir. Statt sachlich mit dem Argument umzugehen, dass das Lebensalter ein wichtiger Faktor bei den Erwägungen zu AS ist, ergießt Du Dich in peinliche Tiraden und verteilst unzutreffende Schuldzuweisungen sowie Rundumschläge bis ins Persönliche. Schade, denn AS benötigt dringend glaubwürdige Verfechter.
> 
> Dazu stehe ich und ich beziehe mich ganz klar auf den zuvor geschriebenen Schorschel-Beitrag.


was ist denn damit gewonnen?
Du bist ÜBERHEBLICH - wenn du so beginnst!
Du bist HERABWÜRDIGEND - wenn du so schliesst!

Die Wirkung von Worten auf die Gefühle des anderen. Darum gehts.

----------


## Anonymous1

> Du bist ÜBERHEBLICH - wenn du so beginnst!
> Du bist HERABWÜRDIGEND - wenn du so schliesst!
> 
> Die Wirkung von Worten auf die Gefühle des anderen. Darum gehts.


Ich glaube nicht, dass Du selbst weniger überheblich und herabwürdigend bist, wenn Du dieses schreibst, Rustra. Mit dem Unterschied, dass ich Dir keinen Beitrag gewidmet habe wie Dein Freund Schorschel mir. 

Du hast im Prinzip mit der Sache nichts zu tun und mischt Dich nur völlig einseitig ein.

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Dieter !
Hallo Schorschel !

Zum Wohle des Forums mache ich folgenen Vorschlag:

Keiner von Euch Beiden reagiert mehr im nächsten halben Jahr jeweils auf die Beiträge des Anderen (auch nicht indirekt oder auf Umwegen).

Als selbstauferlegte Zensur.

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## Schorschel

[quote=Daniel Schmidt;43451]*Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, warum AS nicht evidenzbasiert sein kann.../*quote]

Zu Daniels obiger Anmerkung möchte ich trotz Forum-Abstinenz kurz Stellung nehmen.

Zunächst ein Zitat aus wikipedia:




> Evidenzbasierte Medizin beruht ... auf dem jeweiligen aktuellen Stand der klinischen Medizin auf der Grundlage klinischer Studien und medizinischen Veröffentlichungen, die einen Sachverhalt erhärten oder widerlegen...


Ich halte es für unmöglich, eine kontrollierte Studie mit einer genügend großen Grundgesamtheit durchzuführen, bei der im AS-Zweig *tatsächlich nur AS* gemacht wird. Was heißt denn "nur AS" im Rahmen einer klinischen Studie, die über Jahre laufen muss plus 5 oder 10 Jahre Nachbeobachtung? 

Würde ich noch akzeptiert (wg. AHIT)? Was ist mit den Hard Core-Diät'lern (z.B. keine Kohlenhydrate)? Was ist mit den "Extremsportlern"? Was ist mit der Zellsymbiosetherapie, die ich z.B. mit Antiangionese-Nahrungsmitteln kombiniere (jeden Morgen Himbeeren zum Frühstück, Granatapfelelixier usw.)? usw.usw.usw.??

AS bedeutet ja eigentlich, *nichts* zu tun, außer die einschlägigen Werte und Parameter sorgfältig zu beobachten (und dann ggf. zu reagieren). Wer bitte macht schon AS in diesem strengen Sinne (siehe oben)? Insofern bin ich vielleicht gar kein positives Beispiel für AS, sondern eher für "Nicht-Therapie verbunden mit allgemeinen Stärkungsmaßnahmen des Immunsystems und gesunder Lebensführung in Verbindung mit sorgfältiger Beobachtung der krankheitstypischen Parameter".

Vor diesem Hintergrund habe ich geschrieben, dass es niemals wirkliche Evidenz für einen Erfolg von AS geben wird, und das halte ich nach wie vor für richtig. Daher bleibt es leider dabei, dass jeder für sich ohne die Krücke "Evidenz" abwägen muss, ob er in seiner individuellen Situation AS einer radikalen Behandlung wie RPE oder RT vorzieht.

Schorschel

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Bernhard, ich erkenne Deine gute Absicht an. Aber Du hättest doch eigentlich schon gestern mal etwas sagen können, als ich in diesem Thread noch gar nicht aufgetaucht war,   d a z u :




> Das - nämlich Tausenden von Neuerkrankten die OP für viele Jahre oder sogar für immer zu ersparen - ist mein Anliegen, nichts Anderes. Viele Freunde habe ich mir hier im Forum damit nicht gemacht, sondern ich kam mir immer öfter wie Don Quichote bei seinem vergeblichen Kampf mit den Windmühlen vor, zuweilen verbunden mit Verunglimpfungen durch einzelne Spezis (siehe den eingangs erwähnten AS-Thread).
> 
> Vieles, an das ich glaube, wird hier abgelehnt, manchmal regelrecht weggebissen - von FNAB über Zweitgutachten und DNA-Zytometrie bis zur AHIT als Immun-Booster. Die DHB löst nach wie vor Beißreflexe aus, und Neuankömmlinge im Forum werden in ihrer verzweifelten Hektik bestärkt, mit der sie von Anfang an mit Tunnelblick nur noch über die Art der OP diskutieren, aber nicht einmal im Ansatz darüber, ob die OP überhaupt oder schon jetzt notwendig ist. 
> 
> Es wäre nach meiner Überzeugung die vornehmste Pflicht dieses Forums, den Tunnelblick aufzulösen und die Augen für die Alternativen zu öffnen. Dies geschieht manchmal zwar summarisch, ist aber nicht selten nur ein Lippenbekenntnis, weil dann wieder die Standardargumentation in Richtung auf OP kommt. Insofern kann auch ich mich mit diesem Forum nicht mehr so identifizieren wie früher.


Sag Du mir doch mal, wie Du das findest. Ich selbst habe bisher dazu noch kein einziges Wort verloren.

----------


## Schorschel

Noch einmal kurz zum Beitrag von Daniel Schmidt, den ich in Ausschnitten zitiere und Fragen dazu stelle:




> An sich ist AS eine Therapiemethode, die in Studien geprüft wurde und weiter geprüft wird.


Welche Studien? Ergebnisse?




> Und sicherlich gibt es eine Gruppe von Patienten, die mit AS gut fahren.


Wie ist diese Gruppe konkret und evidenzbasiert zu umreißen?




> Evidenzbasiert wissen wir mittlerweile, dass AS eine Therapiemethode ist, die nur für einen relativ kleinen Teil der Patienten im mittleren Lebensalter in Frage kommt.


Siehe meine beiden ersten Fragen...




> Man muss wissen, was man macht, wenn man sich für AS entscheidet. Heilen kann man damit den Tumor nicht.


Mit AS im engeren Sinne wohl nicht (siehe meinen vorigen Beitrag). Mit AS plus AHIT plus Zellsymbiosetherapie plus Anti-Angionese plus..plus.. vielleicht doch?




> 20 Jahre lang mit AS zu überbrücken ist bislang in Studien nicht gezeigt worden.


Das Gegenteil aber auch nicht, oder?




> Die Mehrheit der Patienten, die sich für AS entscheiden und die ersten 10 Jahren überleben, brauchen letztendlich irgendwann eine Behandlung.


Das heißt noch nichts. Waren die Patienten wirklich für AS geeignet (siehe meinen Kriterienkatalog)? Hatten sie nur Angst vor einer radikalen Therapie?
---------

Ich will mit meinen Fragen nicht die goldene Axt im Haarespalten gewinnen, lieber Daniel Schmidt; ich möchte nur aufzeigen, dass AS und Evidenz m.E. nicht zusammenpassen.

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Es gibt wissenschaftlich gestützte Aussagen, wonach 80% bis 90% der verstorbenen männlichen Personen Prostatakrebs hatten ohne es zu wissen.  Wegen mir waren's auch weniger. Aber mit Sicherheit sind diese nicht erst kurzfristig an Prostatakrebs erkrankt. Der Krebs wurde auch gefunden bei Personen, die noch vor 80 verstorben waren. Die Logik daraus: Man kann selbstverständlich auch 20 Jahre mit AS überstehen und dies nicht nur als Einzelfall.


Tut mir leid, aber das ist ein Schritt zu weit in der Logik.
Die besagten Studienergebnisse bezogen sich auf ältere Patienten, in der Regel > 75 Jahre alt. Ganz klar handelte sich hierbei um Prostatakrebse, die nicht durch Symptome oder PSA-Erhöhungen aufgefallen sind.
Ganz klar gibt es diese Tumoren. Aber man biopsiert nicht blind alle gesunde Patienten >75, sondern erst bei PSA-Anstieg oder Symptome.




> Ein nicht ganz ernst gemeiner Vorschlag: Vielleicht sollte man die Prostata amputieren, noch bevor sich Krebs herausgebildet hat - hat doch auch was Plausibles, oder?


Das wäre eine wunderbare Sache, gäbe es nicht das Problem, dass man dabei eine Menge Nebenwirkungen in Kauf nehmen müsste.
In den USA und neuerdings in Europa werden in ähnlicher Analogie Frauen mit hohem genetischen Risiko für Brustkrebs die Brüse amputiert. Letzteres hat wenig Komplikationen und Nebenwirkungen, eine neue Brust liefert dann die plastische Chirurgie.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Welche Studien? Ergebnisse?


_Radical Prostatectomy versus Watchful Waiting  in Early Prostate Cancer_ 
NEJM 2005
_Radical Prostatectomy Versus Watchful Waiting in  Localized Prostate Cancer: the Scandinavian  Prostate Cancer Group-4 Randomized Trial_
JNCI 2008




> Wie ist diese Gruppe konkret und evidenzbasiert zu umreißen?


PSA unter 10 (vermutlich sogar unter 8)
cT1c, mit wenig positiven Biopsien, ohne grossen Befall
Gleason Score maximal 3+3=6
Alter > 70 oder Alter < 70, aber dafür relevante Erkrankungen, die die Gesamtprognose beeinflussen würden.
Das wären die Grundvoraussetzungen meines Erachtens, wobei man bei Alter lange streiten kann.
Danach muss man abhängig von den Kontrollbiopsien und dem PSA-Verlauf entscheiden, ob man AS für längere Zeit machen kann.





> Mit AS im engeren Sinne wohl nicht (siehe meinen vorigen Beitrag). Mit AS plus AHIT plus Zellsymbiosetherapie plus Anti-Angionese plus..plus.. vielleicht doch?


Vielleicht doch nicht, weil alle 3 genannten Therapien nicht evidenzbasiert sind.
:-)
Oder haben Sie randomisierte Studien oder gute gemachte prospektive Studien, die den Effekt dieser Behandlungen zeigen?




> Das Gegenteil aber auch nicht, oder?


Nein. Und wenn man weder die Gefährlichkeit noch die Sicherheit einer Behandlung beweisen kann, dann gilt in der Medizin der Grundsatz: "Das Wohl des Patienten kommt an erster Stelle." Und damit muss man wohl diese Behandlung als nicht sicher einstufen und zu einer anderen etablierten Behandlung ausweichen, wenn es um 20jährige Verläufe geht.
Es klingt brutal, aber die Medizinethik sagt: Lieber nimmt man 100 Männer umsonst operieren muss, um 10 davon vom Tod zu bewahren.





> Das heißt noch nichts. Waren die Patienten wirklich für AS geeignet (siehe meinen Kriterienkatalog)?


Lesen Sie meine erste Antwort. Diese randomisierte Studien wurden an Low Risk Patienten durchgeführt.
Es waren randomisierte Studien, d.h. die Männer waren sowohl mit AS als auch mit OP einverstanden. Die Würfel haben entschieden welche operiert und welche nicht operiert wurden. Das ist Evidenz.




> Ich will mit meinen Fragen nicht die goldene Axt im Haarespalten gewinnen, lieber Daniel Schmidt; ich möchte nur aufzeigen, dass AS und Evidenz m.E. nicht zusammenpassen.


AS muss evident sein/werden. Wenn das nicht passiert, dann wird AS eines Tages zusammen in eine Gruppe mit Weihrauch und Galvanotherapie gesteckt werden.

----------


## BERNET

Warum meine Entscheidung für RPE ??

Manchmal muss ich mich über Beiträge von   SEHR ERFAHRENEN Forumsmitgliedern schon wundern.


Schorschel mag mir verzeihen: 
Dieser Thread wurde wieder einmal mißbraucht, um persönliche Eitelkeiten auszutauschen, anstatt sachliche Informationen einzustellen, über die diskutiert werden kann. Ich werde diesen Beitrag jetzt rauskopieren und in meinen Thread "Adenokarzinom-Neuling..." einfügen. Dort gehört er hin, dort kann er auch sachlich weitergeführt werden. Allerdings hätte das Thema - wenn überhaupt - schon vor 4 Monaten angeschnitten werden müssen.



Ihr könntet beide, vom Alter her, mein Vater sein. Vor dem Alter und der damit verbundenen Lebenserfahrung habe ich grundsätzlich Respekt. 
Damit das auch in euren Fällen so bleibt, gebe ich euch eine Möglichkeit, eure oberflächlich recherchierte Frage (warum RPE und nicht AS?) selbst zu beantworten. Ihr bekommt von mir Hausaufgaben!
Dann habt ihr gleich morgen früh etwas zu tun:

Euch ist mein sehr langer und intensiver Thread "Adenokarzinom-Neuling..." ja bestens bekannt, Dieter hat dazu 8 Beiträge eingestellt, Hutschi sogar 10 Beiträge.
Ich erwarte von euch, dass ihr mindestens zwei Beiträge findet, in denen ich exakt beschreibe, wie sich meine persönliche Situation dargestellt hat, ihr vergleicht dann mit den Voraussetzungen für AS, wie sie Schorschel in seinem erwähnten Beitrag Nr. 131 aufgeführt hat - und schon habt ihr eure Frage beantwortet.

Intensive Mitarbeit ist hier im Forum angesagt, nicht nur ein paar Sätze aus meiner PKH rauskopieren.

Solltet ihr - getrennt voneinander - die Lösung hier nicht einstellen können, wären ich und vermutlich weitere Forumsmitglieder von euch zutiefst enttäuscht. Einem Patienten mit meinen Befunden auch eine AS anzubieten ("Du wärst doch ein geeigneter Kandidat gewesen..") ist ja unglaublich, Dieter.

Ich werde euch dann natürlich helfen, aber man könnte letztlich vermuten, dass jemand nur provokant sein wollte.

Speziell @ Dieter:
Bezüglich DNA-Analyse: was genau verstehst du nicht, ich will dir gerne helfen, aber bitte präzisiere deine Frage.

Liebe Grüße

Frank

----------


## hartmuth

> Tut mir leid, aber das ist ein Schritt zu weit in der Logik.
> Die besagten Studienergebnisse bezogen sich auf ältere Patienten, in der Regel > 75 Jahre alt. Ganz klar handelte sich hierbei um Prostatakrebse, die nicht durch Symptome oder PSA-Erhöhungen aufgefallen sind.
> Ganz klar gibt es diese Tumoren. Aber man biopsiert nicht blind alle gesunde Patienten >75, sondern erst bei PSA-Anstieg oder Symptome.


Die Studie hatte meines Wissens keine regelmäßigen PSA-Messungen bzw. Vorsorge zur Voraussetzung. Die festgestellten PKs mögen zwar symptomatisch nicht aufgefallen sein, schließen jedoch selbst hohe PSA-Werte nicht aus (bei mir übrigens PSA 49 ohne Symptome).
Meine Argumentation ist doch diese: Wenn um die 80% aller verstorbenen Männer über 75 PK haben, ohne je behandelt worden zu sein, so darf angenommen werden, dass die Erkrankung schon viele Jahre vor ihren Tod entstand. Viele dieser Männer haben unbewußt 10 und vermutlich nicht wenige bis zu 20 Jahre AS gemacht. Bei allem, was man über den PK weiss, darf man dies annehmen. 
Gruß
Hartmut

----------


## hartmuth

> Ich werde euch dann natürlich helfen, aber man könnte letztlich vermuten, *dass jemand nur provokant sein wollte*.


Treffend vermutet!

Gruß Hartmut

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Meine Argumentation ist doch diese: Wenn um die 80% aller verstorbenen Männer über 75 PK haben, ohne je behandelt worden zu sein, so darf angenommen werden, dass die Erkrankung schon viele Jahre vor ihren Tod entstand. Viele dieser Männer haben unbewußt 10 und vermutlich nicht wenige bis zu 20 Jahre AS gemacht. Bei allem, was man über den PK weiss, darf man dies annehmen.


Es handelte sich aber dabei in der Regel um klinisch nicht bekannte Prostatakrebse.

Gamnz klar können Sie vermutlich bei jedem einzigen 90jährigen Prostatakrebszellen in seiner Prostata kriegen.
Das Problem ist bloss, dass dieser 90jährige keine Beschwerden und keine PSA-Erhöhung durch diesen Tumor jemals hatte.
Hinzu kommt die Tatsache, dass im Alter Prostatakrebs langsamer wächst. Deswegen ist auch AS eine Option eher für die älteren Patienten.

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Bernet, meine Frage an Dich, warum Du kein AS gemacht hast und vor OP nicht wenigstens eine DNA-Zytometrie hast durchführen lassen, ist m. E. präzise formuliert und leicht verständlich. Wenn Du diese Frage nicht beantworten möchtest: Vergiss sie!

Neben Deiner Historie habe ich bisher die meisten Deiner Beiträge gelesen. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass Du für Dich selbst kontrolliertes Abwarten als Therapieoption jemals ernsthaft in Erwägung gezogen hast.

----------


## Schorschel

> ...
> ...aber man könnte letztlich vermuten, dass jemand nur provokant sein wollte.
> ... 
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> 
> Frank


Richtig erkannt, lieber Frank.

Siehe dazu mein Zitat aus Beitrag #20:




> Lasst Euch bitte nicht auf die üblichen Spielchen des in Husum leben Franken "Dieter aus Husum" ein. 
> 
> Ihm geht es - heute wie früher - nicht um konstruktive Gedanken zur AS, sondern nur darum, diesen Weg im allgemeinen und meine Gedanken dazu im besonderen infrage zu stellen.


Und deshalb halte ich mich diesem Forum - bis auf seltene Beiträge zum Thema AS - fern.

Dir und allen Anderen alles Gute!

Schorschel

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Dieter !
> Hallo Schorschel !
> 
> Zum Wohle des Forums mache ich folgenen Vorschlag:
> 
> Keiner von Euch Beiden reagiert mehr im nächsten halben Jahr jeweils auf die Beiträge des Anderen (auch nicht indirekt oder auf Umwegen).
> 
> Als selbstauferlegte Zensur.
> 
> ...


Hallo Bernhard, es fällt mir sehr sehr schwer!

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Bernet, bevor Du mir irgendwas schreibst (großes Kino), möchte ich Dir sagen, woher der Wind weht.

Ich hätte Dir vermutlich niemals eine Frage zu Deinen eigenen Therapieentscheidungen gestellt, hättest Du nicht in diesem Thread hier dieses geschrieben, nachdem Du einen zur kurativen Therapie entschlossenen Mann umgestimmt hast:




> As wurde ihm von den Ärzten gar nicht angeboten. DNA-Z hatte er selbstverständlich noch nie gehört. Ich habe ihm einen "Schlachtplan" aufgestellt, und meine Telefonnummer gegeben.
> Bin gespannt ob er sich wieder bei mir meldet.
> 
> An das Forum:
> 
> Warum gibt es so wenige Beiträge zu AS:
> 
> 
> Die Urologen sprechen diese Alternative nicht ernsthaft anDie meisten Neubetroffenen sind somit schnell zu einer endgültigen Therapie RPE oder RT entschiedenDie Neubetroffenen nehmen sich i.d.R. keine genügende Zeit um ihre Situation und ihre Möglichkeiten zu eroieren.Ich lese bei den GS fast nur noch 3+4 oder 4+3, ist das nicht seltsam? Wird damit schon die erste Angst gesteigert?Nur wer sich nach der Diagnose PCa z. B. hier im Forum ausführlich informiert, lernt die Möglichkeit AS kennen - leider sind die meisten Männer dafür zu faul und zu bequemDann müssen die Voraussetzungen noch stimmenJetzt muss noch der DNA-Z zugestimmt werden - hoffentlich trifft den Neuling in dieser Phase nicht ein Beitrag eines "Anti-DNA-Z-Fans", der dann alles zerstört!Und die Psyche des Neulings (und dessen Umfeld) müssen die Entscheidung für AS verkraften.
> Was dann noch übrig bleibt sind ganz wenige starke Männer, die gestärkt werden müssen.


Das hat mich bewogen, in Deine Historie zu schauen und mir ist aufgefallen, dass Du selbst keine DNAZ vom Biopsat hast machen lassen. Und weil Du selbst mit AS geliebäugelt hast, wüsste ich schon sehr gerne, welche Fakten Dich außer dem Risiko abgehalten haben.

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Bernet, gib Deine Antwort ruhig hier, denn ich habe keine Frage zu Deiner OP, sondern zu AS. Also passt es sehr gut in diesen Jubiläums-Thread. Schorschel macht ja sowieso nicht mehr mit und Deine  Bemerkung zu den persönlichen Eitelkeiten gilt ja sicherlich nicht mir.

----------


## Dieter F.

Hallo Schorschel,
auch von mir, wenn auch verspätet,  herzliche Glückwünsche. (Trotzdem bin ich Dir noch 2,5 Jahre voraus mit AS). Schade, dass Du im Forum nicht mehr Deine fundierten AS Erkenntnisse schilderst.
Alles Gute
Dieter F.

----------


## Anonymous1

> ...(Trotzdem bin ich Dir noch 2,5 Jahre voraus mit AS)... 
> Dieter F.


Hallo Dieter F., auch Dir Glückwunsch und die besten Wünsche für die Zukunft! Schön wäre es, wenn man Deinen positiven AS-Weg besser beurteilen könnte, indem man Einblick in Deine Ausgangssituation bekommt. Deshalb wären ein paar Angaben dazu in Deinem Profil nicht nur für mich aufschlussreich, sondern auch für andere. Vor allem für jene, die mit AS "liebäugeln".

----------


## Ernstt

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Mein 5-jähriges folgt im Dezember 2009. Auch ich habe es nicht bereut, bislang aggressive Therapien gemieden zu haben. Im schulmedizinischen Sinn habe ich nämlich nichts gemacht, außer dass ich mich leider stanzen ließ (3+4). Aus heutiger Sicht würde ich es wohl nicht nochmal machen lassen, sondern den Verlauf beobachten. Ernährung und Lebensstil habe ich allerdings umgestellt, was mir sehr gut bekommen ist. Ich wünsche uns weiterhin viel Erfolg und Lebensqualität auf unserem Weg.
Herzliche Grüße von Ernstt

----------


## Anonymous1

> Ich wünsche uns weiterhin viel Erfolg und Lebensqualität auf unserem Weg.


Danke gleichfalls! Wie alt bist Du, Ernstt, wenn ich fragen darf?

----------


## Ernstt

Ich werde im Januar 69. 
Gruß, Ernstt

----------


## Anonymous1

Mit 69 kann man ja die Vorstellungen zur gewünschten Lebenserwartung und Lebensplanung etwas gelassener angehen als wenn man noch keine 60 ist. Ich wünsche Dir beste Lebensqualität und Lebenszeit und möchte Dich abschließend nur noch an den regelmäßigen Gang zum Urologen Deines Vertrauens erinnern.

----------


## LudwigS

Alles relativ !

Mein topfitter Vater wollte nicht sterben, als es mit 77 problematisch wurde.
"Hätte ich doch alles mit 65 machen lassen".
Er meinte die BPH, von Krebs wusste er nichts.
Es war noch vor der Entdeckung des PSA.

Meine Mutter war mit 70 beide Brüste los.

Da heisst es als Sohn schon aufpassen.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Ernstt

Ja, ich weiß, je jünger man ist, desto kritischer. 69 ist ja auch noch nicht uralt. "Hätte ich doch alles machen lassen?". Ja wunderschön, wenn einer alles machen könnte, ohne erstmal viel kaputt zu machen. Und hinterher wartest Du vielleicht impotent und inkontinent auf Dein Reziv. Ich lebe lieber mit meinem kleinen Untermieter in körperlicher Unversehrtheit - solange es denn geht. Ewig leben wir alle nicht. Aber das muss jeder - gut aufgeklärt - selber entscheiden. Ich will hier bitte keinen Richtungsstreit lostreten. Viele Grüße von Ernstt

----------


## henrik40

Hallo Ernstt,

ich habe den PSA-Verlauf in Deinem Profil mit Interesse gelesen. Könntest Du uns noch mitteilen, welches Prostatavolumen bei Dir festgestellt wurde?

Gruß
Henrik

----------


## henrik40

Hallo Ernstt,

Dein PV habe ich inzwischen in Deinem Profil entdeckt, entweder ich hatte das übersehen oder Du hast es nach meiner Frage hinzugefügt. Ich habe inzwischen erfahren, dass die letzte Blutentnahme einen PSA-Wert von 12,2 ng/ml ergeben hat. Einen ähnlich niedrigen Wert hatte ich etwa im Sommer 2006. Der Wert hat mich echt angenehm überrascht. Das PV hat mein Urologe wieder mit etwa 100 ml angegeben. Das ist, gemessen an dem was man hier im Forum liest, eine ungewöhnlich große Prostata. So ergibt sich aber ein nach meinem Verständnis noch günstiges Verhältnis von PSA/PV von 0,122. Das hat mich darin bestärkt, wie seit knapp vier Jahren weiter auf AS zu bauen. 
Ich möchte den Verlauf hier einfach mal kundtun. Es gibt doch nach meinen Feststellungen einige, die sich zu AS, insbesondere wenn sie in unserem Alter sind, entschieden haben. Schorschel, der allerdings etliches jünger ist als wir, ist ja ein Musterbeispiel dafür, wie AS ablaufen kann.

Grüße von
Henrik

----------


## Ernstt

AS und WW sind ja verschiedene Dinge. Bei AS soll man in gewissen Abständen Kontrollbiopsien vornehmen lassen. Ich denke, das kommt für die meisten von uns überhaupt nicht in Frage. Ich habe mich daher für WW entschieden. Aus heutiger Sicht hätte ich mich wohl gar nicht biopsieren lassen, sondern hätte erst mal in Ruhe meinen PSA-Verlauf beobachtet. 
Gruß, Ernstt

----------


## henrik40

Ich habe inzwischen zwei Stanzbiopsien (8-fach und 24-fach) und eine Feinnadelaspirationsbiopsie (FNAB) hinter mir. Mit dem Entschluss zur 24-fach Stanze war ich vielleicht etwas voreilig. Eine FNAB ist im Vergleich zu einer Stanze eine harmlose Sache, obwohl bei mir Nachblutungen eingetreten sind, die, wie ich hier erfahren habe, ungewöhnlich sind. Als nächste Kontrolle kommt für mich nur eine FNAB in Betracht, vielleicht im Sommer oder Herbst 2010. Ich fühle mich deshalb als AS-Kandidat.

Eine schöne Woche

Henrik

----------


## Anonymous1

> Ich fühle mich deshalb als AS-Kandidat.


Hallo Henrik, kann gut sein, dass Dich Dein Gefühl nicht trügt. Ich wünsche es Dir. An Deiner Stelle würde ich noch zur zusätzlichen Absicherung die 300  für den PCA3-Test investieren.

Alles Gute!

----------


## henrik40

Hallo Dieter,

ich danke Dir für Deinen Hinweis bezüglich des PCA3-Test. Das ist ein neuer Begriff für mich. Bei meiner 24-fach Stanze wurden "spärlich erfasste Anteile" eines Carcinoms in einer Probe festgestellt. Es handelte sich dabei zweifelsfrei um Krebszellen, das habe ich mir von zwei Pathologen (Gleason-Score 3 +3) und durch eine DNA-Zytometrie (peridiploid) bestätigen lassen. Welche Aussagen kann man von einem PCA3-Test darüber hinaus erwarten?

Gruß
Henrik

----------


## Anonymous1

> ...PCA3-Test. Das ist ein neuer Begriff für mich. Bei meiner 24-fach Stanze wurden "spärlich erfasste Anteile" eines Carcinoms in einer Probe festgestellt. Es handelte sich dabei zweifelsfrei um Krebszellen, das habe ich mir von zwei Pathologen (Gleason-Score 3 +3) und durch eine DNA-Zytometrie (peridiploid) bestätigen lassen. Welche Aussagen kann man von einem PCA3-Test darüber hinaus erwarten?


Hallo Henrik, der PCA3-Test ist relativ neu. Deshalb muss man bei diesem Test noch mit einigen Fragezeichen leben.

Ich habe bei einem Vortrag zum PCA3-Test, den ich als Selbsthilfegruppenleiter besucht habe, um eventuell neue Infos zu erlangen, die ich dann als Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe an andere Betroffene weitergeben kann, erfahren, dass der PCA3-Test in seinem Ergebnis mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht von entzündlichen Prozessen tangiert wird, sehr wohl aber der PSA-Test. Das heißt, dass man mit dem PCA3-Test-Score einen von Prostatis "bereinigten" Verlauf gestalten könnte. Da entzündliche und andere, vom Krebs unabhängige Faktoren relativ häufig sind und den PSA-Wert ganz schön hin und her treiben können, wäre mir diese etwas sauberere Info zu meinem Karzinom sagen wir 1-mal im Jahr die Kosten wert während der AS-Strategie zu dem Gleason 3+3-Karzinom.

----------


## henrik40

Hallo Dieter,

vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Information. Das klinkt alles sehr logisch, was Du da schreibst. Ich werde das mit meinem Urologen besprechen. Die Kenntnis dieser unverfälschten Werte kann sicherlich für zukünftige Entscheidungen sehr hilfreich sein. 
Ich habe den Verdacht, dass schon ein kurzer Dauerlauf zur S-Bahn im Frühjahr dieses Jahres vor der Blutentnahme meinen PSA-Wert schon nach oben getrieben hat. Die Einflüsse des Fahrradfahrens sind ja bekannt.

Danke

Henrik

----------


## Anonymous1

> Ich habe den Verdacht, dass schon ein kurzer Dauerlauf zur S-Bahn im Frühjahr dieses Jahres vor der Blutentnahme meinen PSA-Wert schon nach oben getrieben hat. Die Einflüsse des Fahrradfahrens sind ja bekannt.


Das Fahrradfahren verfälscht PSA-Werte, weil das Sitzen auf dem normalen Sattel einer doch recht intensiven Prostata-Massage gleichkommt. Prostatamassagen erhöhen das PSA.

Kleiner Scherz am Abend und launige Anmerkung nach dem doch sehr denkwürdigen heutigen Tag: Frag doch lieber erst Deinen Urologen, was er grundsätzlich vom PCA3-Test hält. Wenn er sagt "neumodischer Kram" oder so, brauchst Du erst gar nicht mit ihm weiter die Angelegenheit zu erörtern. Klinische Relevanz würde er sicherlich sowieso nicht sehen. Aus dieser Sicht könnte man verhältnismäßig leicht und ohne sehr große Bedenken die 300 Euro auch sparen. Immerhin reichen 300 Euro für ein sehr ausgiebiges, recht anspruchsvolles Abendessen zu zweit.

Letzterem wende ich mich jetzt auch zu, allerdings ganz normal auf Hausmannsart.

----------


## Schorschel

> Liebe Mitstreiter,
> 
> ich melde mich ankündigungsgemäß anlässlich meines 5-jährigen Diagnose-Jubiläums, um zu vermelden, dass es mir sehr gut geht  sowohl bzgl. Prostata, als auch generell. Näheres siehe PK-Historie.
> Im Oktober 2004 war das logischerweise anders. Nach Biopsie hieß es Krebs in 3 von 8 Stanzen, GS 3+3. Ein MRT mit rektaler Spule ergab T3-Stadium mit partieller Kapselinfiltration und aggressivem Krebswachstum. Mein Urologe drängte mich zur sofortigen OP. Ich war damals 58 Jahre alt.
> 
> Ich begann, Informationen zu sammeln, vor allem hier im Forum, und nahm mir trotz des Drängens viel Zeit dazu. Dank Bonkhoff-Zweitbegutachtung (nur 1 Stanze positiv, die aber mit GS 3+4), Böcking-DNA-Zytometrie (sah gut aus), diversen Uro-Kontakten etc. entschloss ich mich, Vertrauen in meinen Körper und sein Immunsystem zu haben und Letzteres durch die AHIT massiv zu stärken. Ich wurde ein Fan von stringenter AS (Active Surveillance) und immunsystemstärkenden Maßnahmen, ohne dabei übertrieben gesund zu leben. Die alten Hasen hier im Forum kennen das alles, und Details finden sich, wie erwähnt, in meiner PK-Historie.
> 
> Mein Körper bekam meinen PK gut in den Griff, und ich blicke auf 5 Jahre ungetrübter Lebenskraft, Lebensfreude und guter Gesundheit zurück. Dass bei 2 FNABs in 2008 und 2009 keine Krebszellen mehr gefunden wurden, bewerte ich nicht über, aber es beruhigt insofern, als dass vermutlich kein großflächiges Tumorwachstum in meiner Prostata stattgefunden hat.
> 
> ...



Liebe Mitstreiter,

die oben zitierte Mail habe ich am 16.10.2009 anlässlich meines "5-Jahre-nach-PK-Diagnose"-Jubiläums geschrieben. Wer mag und/oder an AS interessiert ist, kann den Thread und vor allem auch die Links zu wichtigen AS-Threads ja nochmal lesen.

Heute, knapp 3 Jahre später, sieht meine Situation wie folgt aus:

Ich habe erstmals wieder eine Stanzbiopsie machen lassen, nachdem bei mir im Rahmen meiner AS bislang nur zwei FNABs (Feinnadelaspirationsbiopsien) gemacht wurden. Bei beiden FNABs wurden keine Krebszellen gefunden, was ich nicht überbewertet habe, sondern nur als Indiz dafür gesehen habe, dass das von Prof. Vogl prognostizierte "aggressive Krebswachstum" wohl nicht eingetreten war, denn sonst hätte man ja sicher Krebszellen finden müssen.Die Stanzbiospie wurde letzte Woche in der Urologie eines renommierten Krankenhauses hier im Rhein-Main-Gebiet durchgeführt. Sie erfolgte Elastographie-gesteuert; die Biopsienadel wird dabei eng am Schallkopf in den Darm eingeführt, so dass Schallkopf und Nadel unmittelbar an der Prostata positioniert sind. Der Urologe kann dann sehr gezielt in die Areale stechen, die er für suspekt hält. Eine präzisere Überwachungsmethode gibt es derzeit nach meiner Kenntnis nicht.Es wurden insgesamt 14 Stanzen gemacht, davon 12 lt. Standardraster und 2 in etwas unklare Areale. Das Ergebnis: Alle 14 Stanzen negativ. Schluss-Statement des Pathologen: "Kein Anhalt für Milgnität." Nimmt die beiden negativen FNABs hinzu, habe ich jetzt also 3 Biopsien ohne Malignitätsnachweis vorliegen.

Beruhigt zurücklehnen kann ich mich dennoch nicht!

Denn mein PSA-Wert ist unter Avodart (!) auf rd. 6 angestiegen - nimmt man die landläufig angewendete Verdopplung, ist das ein Wert von rd. 12. Da tröstet mich der fPSA-Anteil von zuletzt 23% auch nicht wirklich.

Woher kann der hohe PSA-Wert kommen?

Alles falsch-negative Biospien? Ist das wahrscheinlich, zumal in den letzten Jahren eine weitere Elastographie und zwei MRTs mit rektaler Spule ebenfalls nichts Besonderes gezeigt haben. Schlimmstenfalls war von leicht suspekten Arealen die Rede.

Prostatitis? Habe 2x Antibiose gemacht, ohne dass der PSA-Wert regiert hat.

*Hat jemand von Euch eine Idee??

*Der Vollständigkeit halber:

Ich habe als Therapie ausschließlich AHIT, also eine Immuntherapie, gemacht.Zusätzlich Zellsymbiose nach Dr. Kremer (u.a. Curcuma relativ hochdosiert).Zusätzlich die üblichen Verdächtigen NEMs wie Granatapfelkonzentrat, Lycopen, Boron etc.
Schon jetzt danke für Eure Kommentare und Hinweise.

Schorschel

----------


## Harald_1933

> Nimmt man die beiden negativen FNABs hinzu, habe ich jetzt also 3 Biopsien ohne Malignitätsnachweis vorliegen.
> 
> Beruhigt zurücklehnen kann ich mich dennoch nicht!


Hallo Schorschel,

vorab möchte ich mein Erstaunen darüber zum Ausdruck bringen, dass Du Dich tatsächlich noch einmal zu einer Stanzbiopsie bereit gefunden hast. Nachdem zuvor schon 2 x per FNAB (Feinnadelaspirationsbiopsie) befundet wurde, dass keine Malignität vorliegt, gab der angestiegene PSA-Wert Dir nun doch Veranlassung, die FNAB-Ergebnisse durch eine zusätzliche und erneute Stanzbiopsie möglicherweise bestätigen zu lassen. Der aktuelle Befund ist recht eindeutig und wurde schließlich mit der sehr zuverlässigen Elastographie-Methode ermittelt. Du magst Dich nun dennoch nicht beruhigt zurücklehnen, was ich in Anbetracht Deines doch noch fast jugendlichen Alters nachvollziehen kann. Wenn man allerdings berücksichtigt, dass der aktuelle PSA-Wert durch die Wirkung von Dutasterid wohl tatsächlich etwas höher eingeschätzt werden muß, ist wohl erneute Aktivität angezeigt.

3 falsch-negative Biopsien sollten nach meinem Dafürhalten als utopisch gelten.




> eine weitere Elastographie und zwei MRTs mit rektaler Spule ebenfalls nichts Besonderes gezeigt haben. Schlimmstenfalls war von leicht suspekten Arealen die Rede.


Eine MRT auch mit zusätzlicher endorektaler Spule wird ohne ein Kontrastmittel keine Malignität aufzeigen, und die suspekten Areale oder der kontrollwürdige Lymphknoten wurde mir auch bei einer MR-Spektroskopie bestätigt. Um Dir wirklich Klarheit zu verschaffen, solltest Du eine 18-FDG-PET/CT und auch noch eine Cholin-11-PET/CT einplanen. Damit erreichst Du alle Bereiche Deines Körpers, und zwar sowohl die Weichteile als auch die Knochen. Empfehlenswert sind 3-Tesla-Geräte und Kliniken, die den Tracer vor Ort haben, also nicht auf auswärtige Lieferanten angewiesen sind. Das sollte man wegen der niedrigen Halbwertzeiten vorher abklären.

Du verneinst eine Prostatitis, weil Du schon 2 x Antibiose gemacht hast, ohne dass der PSA-Wert reagiert hat.




> Woher kann der hohe PSA-Wert kommen?


Es kämen eigentlich in erster Linie Minimetastasen in Betracht, die man aber bei dem jetzigen PSA-Wert wohl durch die PET-Untersuchungen sollte ausfindig machen können. Immerhin hast Du ja Deine Prostata noch, deren eigene Verteidigungsmechanismen noch viele Abläufe in Deinem Körper im Griff haben. Ich wünsche Dir gutes Gelingen bei den notwendigen Abklärungsversuchen.

*"Wenn alle Experten sich einig sind, ist Vorsicht geboten"*
(Bertrand Russel)

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo Harald,

danke für Deinen Beitrag, der leider der bislang einzige ist. Ich hatte da eigentlich auf etwas mehr Resonanz gehofft!

An Mikrometastasen glaube ich nicht - sie passen m.E. nicht zur Biologie meines Krebses, soweit sie für mich erkennbar war und ist. 

Aber wie auch immer - ich werde mal schauen, was ich mache.

Schorschel

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Schorschel,




> So, nun lag ich also in der Röhre zu Heidelberg und hab das PSMA-PET bekommen.
> 
> Im MRI letzte Woche sah man gar nichts im Beckenraum, doch heute Nachmittag beim  PSMA-PET
> sind just da 4 fette Lymphknoten erkannt worden und ein Verdachtsfall im Kreuzbein.
> Und sonst nichts!
> Nach Meinung der Ärzte hier reiche das aus, um den PSA-Anstieg zu erklären.


das wäre sicher nun auch eine Möglichkeit, um schnellstens Hinweise zu bekommen, woraus der PSA-Anstieg resultiert.  Ich wünsche Dir, dass Du kurzfristig in Heidelberg einen Untersuchungstermin bekommst. Alles Gute fürderhin.

----------


## RuStra

> Ich hatte da eigentlich auf etwas mehr Resonanz gehofft!


Sorry, Schorschel, ich bin kaum noch im Forum unterwegs - neulich hatte ich während eines Telefonats beim G-BA gesehen, dass endlich auch zum Cabazitaxel die Doku hochgeladen wurde, das hab ich schnell ins Forum gestellt, mehr aber auch nicht.
Aber natürlich bekommst du von mir auch response: Happy happy Glückwunsch! Find ich toll, demnächst hast du 10-jähriges und alles ist noch dran! 
Aber die grosse OP-Verweigerungswelle, die eigentlich angesichts der "Daten" überfällig ist, stellt sich nicht ein. Hast 2004 eine gute Entscheidung getroffen!

Herzlichst aus HH,
Rudolf

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Schorschel:

Auch ich habe Deinen Beitrag gelesen, tue mich aber schwer, etwas Substanzielles oder Kritisches hierzu zu schreiben. Natürlich gratuliere ich Dir wie Harald und Rudolf zu Deinem Erfolg und wünsche Dir, dass Du die bisher so erfolgreiche Strategie beibehalten kannst.
Die AHIT Therapie, die besonders bei der Hautkrankheit Neurodermitis so erfolgreich ist, hätte sicherlich auch bei Prostatakrebs mehr Verbreitung, wenn es mehr Erfolgsmeldungen gäbe wie die Deinige. Ein großes Hindernis ist auch die Kostenfrage. Du bist wie die Mehrzahl der hier im Forum Schreibenden in der privilegierten Lage, Dir Deine Ärzte und Therapien selbst aussuchen und bezahlen zu können. Das gilt für Kassenpatienten, als einer der  Sprecher derselben ich mich sehe, nicht. -

Wie Du meinen Beiträgen entnehmen kannst, teile ich ganz und gar nicht die allgemeine Begeisterung über die sogenannten "neuen Therapien", die mit hohem Kostenaufwand entwickelt und nun auf Biegen und Brechen in den Markt gedrückt werden, um die Kosten hereinzuholen und Profit zu machen. Diese "neuen Therapien" gehen ja nicht in die Richtung von Heilung sondern verlängern nur die Phase der Schwersterkrankung um einige Zeit, wenn überhaupt. Ich hielte es für viel sinnvoller, bereits existierende und in Anwendung befindliche Therapieansätze wie die AHIT Therapie  oder auch die Immuntherapie von Dr. Klehr zu fördern und der Allgemeinheit zugänglich zu machen.

Gruß und weiterhin alles Gute, Reinardo

----------


## henrik40

Hallo Schorschel,

Deinen Krankheitsverlauf verfolge ich schon seit Jahren hier im Forum, und er hat mich in dem Weg, den ich gegangen bin, bestärkt. So habe ich auch Deinen letzten Beitrag mit Interesse gelesen und möchte Dich aus meinem Krankheitsverlauf auf folgendes aufmerksam machen:

Im Jan. 2008 wurde bei einem PSA-Wert von 13,6 und einem Prostatavolumen (PV) von 91 ccm bei einer Stanzbiopsie (24-fach) in einer Stanze Krebszellen gefunden (Gleason 3+3=6).
PSA/PV = 13,6/91 = 0,1495.

Im April 2011 war der PSA-Wert auf 18,6 gestiegen bei einem PV von 128 ccm.
PSA/PV = 18,6/128 = 0,1453. In den durch HOLEP gewonnenen Spänen wurden Krebszellen weniger als 1 % festgestellt.

Innerhalb von etwa 3 Jahren war mein PSA-Wert zwar absolut gestiegen (von 13,6 auf 18,6), aber relativ - bezogen auf das Prostatavolumen - unverändert geblieben. Ich schliesse daraus, dass sich die Malignität meiner Krebserkrankung trotz gestiegenem PSA-Wert innerhalb dieser Zeit nicht wesentlich verschlechtert hatte.

Ich will damit sagen, dass man nicht nur die PSA-Erhöhung beachten sollte, sondern auch auf die Veränderung des Prostatavolumens.

Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin alles Gute.
Henrik

----------


## Schorschel

Euch, lieber Rudolf/Reinhard/Henrik, herzlichen Dank für Eure Beiträge.

Ich überlege gerade mit meinem Uro, ob eine diagnostische TURP sinnvoll ist. Das würde die BHP erledigen (und damit die leichten Miktionsprobleme und die Avodart-Einnahme) und würde - nach 3 negativen Biospien - eine Komplett-Histo ermöglichen. Die retrograde Ejakulation werde ich wohl ertragen... :-))

Komisch ist die PSA-Entwicklung allemal, und "unlogisch" war sie zwischendurch auch: Bei Beginn der Avodart-Einnahme stieg der PSA-Wert, und als ich dann testweise Avodart wieder absetzte, sank er. Das Gegenteil sollte man eigentlich erwarten.

Aber wie auch immer - an Lymphknoten- oder Knochenmetastasen glaube ich angesichts meiner Daten und Historie jedenfalls nicht, aber wissen tut man es immer erst hinterher. 

Einen schönen Rest-Sonntag wünscht 

Schorschel

----------


## Harald_1933

> Ich überlege gerade mit meinem Uro, ob eine diagnostische TURP sinnvoll ist. Das würde die BHP erledigen (und damit die leichten Miktionsprobleme und die Avodart-Einnahme) und würde - nach 3 negativen Biospien - eine Komplett-Histo ermöglichen. Die retrograde Ejakulation werde ich wohl ertragen... :-))


Hallo Schorschel,

das wäre in der Tat zunächst auch eine Möglichkeit, etwas herauszufinden. Die BHP war mir nicht in Erinnerung, aber der letzte Eintrag in Deinem Profil datiert auch von 2009. Die PSA-Schwankungen bei der Einnahme eines 5AR-Hemmers - bei mir war es noch Proscar - kann ich aber bestätigen. Möge Dein fester Glaube an die Biologie Deines Krebses Dir recht geben und sich alles weiterhin so günstig gestalten, wie schon bislang. Ich wünsche es Dir.

----------


## Elihan

Hallo Schorschel, 

als neue Forumsteilnehmerin möchte auch ich dir herzlich gratulieren und wünsche dir, dass du deinem Körper & deinen Entscheidungen noch sehr lange erfolgreich vertrauen kannst. 

Ganz liebe Grüße, 

EliHan

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo!

Nochmals danke für die diversen guten Wünsche!!

Die Zweitbegutachtung von Bonkhoff hat die negative Befundung aller 14 Stanzen bestätigt. Er hat "mehrere Herde einer postinflammatorischen Atrophie der peripheren Zone mit geringer entzündlicher Aktivität" festgestellt.

Die drei negativen Biospien, die unberechenbaren PSA-Reaktionen mit/ohne Avodart, die kommenden und gehenden Entzündungen, mein gutes gesundheitliches Gesamtempfinden - all das bestärkt meinen Eindruck, dass bei mir da unten sonstwas los ist, aber jedenfalls kein bedrohlicher PK.

Ich werde wohl nicht einmal die TURP machen, sondern friedlich weiter meinen Weg gehen. Offenbar gibt es nichts Konkretes zu behandeln, und meinem PSA-Wert soll weiterhin machen, was er will.

Schorschel

----------


## spertel

N´Abend Schorschel

Auch von mir die besten Wünsche; mir scheint, dass Du zumindest bis jetzt, auch unter Berücksichtigung Deines Alters, wohl richtig gehandelt hast.

Drei negative Biopsien in einer 50 ml Prostata, ein Zweitgutachten der 14 Stanzen.....in der Tat kann man da relativ gelassen bleiben, zumal Du ja auch strammen Schrittes auf die 70 zugehst :Blinzeln: )).

Ich würde bei diesen Werten eine angedeutete Mikrometastasierung ausschließen.

Allerdings sei mir als bekennender Angsthase gestattet, Dich auf eine Begegnung mit einem Kollegen hinzuweisen, der etwas älter in potentiell ähnlicher Situation zunächst auch eine Therapie verweigert hat, mit 74 Jahren dann doch eine Hormontherapie über sich hat ergehen lassen müssen, weil sein PSA-Wert plötzlich und unerwartet stark angestiegen ist.

Sein "Problem" ist, dass er zum Zeitpunkt der Diagnose Anfang 70 gewesen ist, topfit war, weder Übergewicht, Diabetes, noch hohen Blutdruck hatte; konkret gesagt scheint dieser Zeitgenosse ein Kandidat für ein Lebensalter deutlich über 90 zu sein.
 Seit er nun die Hormontherapie erhält ist diese hervorragende Lebensqualität nach eigenen Angaben völlig dahin und er bereut es bitter, die vom Urologen angebotene Strahlentherapie abgelehnt zu haben, nicht primär um Heilung zu erzielen, sondern um den erheblichen Nebenwirkungen dieses Hormonentzuges zu entgehen. Bei seiner möglichen Lebenserwartung kann dies ganz schön hart werden.

Sicher ist dieser Fall weder auf Dich noch andere zu übertragen, zumal Du sicherlich bedeutend mehr Sachkompetenz zu diesem Thema besitzt.

Gibt es einen Plan B, wenn der PSA-Wert weiter ansteigt ?

Und noch ´ne ganz dumme Frage am Rande : Avodart hat wohl die Eigenschaft den eigentlichen PSA-Wert in etwa zu halbieren (?).

Ist dieses Medikament auch geeignet, die Beurteilung der Zellstrukturen der entnommen Stanzen dahingehend zu beeinflussen, dass potentielle Malignität nur schwer oder gar nicht beurteilt werden kann ?

Gibt es darüber Erkenntnisse ?

Weiterhin alles Gute; am weiteren Verlauf bin ich sehr interessiert.

Gruss

Reinhard

----------


## Schorschel

> ...
> Gibt es einen Plan B, wenn der PSA-Wert weiter ansteigt ? Nein, nicht wirklich. Dann würde ich wohl der TURP wieder nähertreten, und zwar der diagnostischen Variante, d.h. altmodisches Verfahren mit der Schlinge, damit das entfernte Gewebe histologisch verwertbar ist.
> 
> Und noch ´ne ganz dumme Frage am Rande : Avodart hat wohl die Eigenschaft den eigentlichen PSA-Wert in etwa zu halbieren (?). Eigentlich schon. Aber ich hatte verrückte Reaktionen: Nach Einnahme von A. ging der PSA-Wert zunächst hoch (anstatt sich zu halbieren), was selbst bei mir zu etwas Unruhe führte. Als ich dann nach 6 Monaten A. testweise absetzte, sank das PSA (anstatt sich zu verdoppeln)!?! Niemand hatte eine Erklärung. Jetzt nehme ich A. schon wieder seit 1 Jahr wegen der BHP. PSA ging langsam hoch auf 7,5 - weiß der Geier, warum...
> 
> Ist dieses Medikament auch geeignet, die Beurteilung der Zellstrukturen der entnommen Stanzen dahingehend zu beeinflussen, dass potentielle Malignität nur schwer oder gar nicht beurteilt werden kann ?
> Gibt es darüber Erkenntnisse ? Keine Ahnung, aber Bonkhoff weiß, dass ich unter A. stehe; er hat nichts in der von Dir in den Raum gestellten Richtung gesagt. Also dürfte da nichts dran sein...
> 
> Reinhard



Danke für Deine guten Wünsche, lieber Reinhard. 

Meine (blauen) Antworten findest Du oben...


Herzliche Grüße in die Hauptstadt

Schorschel

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Schorschel,
auch von mir Glückwünsche für den tapferen Krieger. Bei AS ist sicherlich Wachsamkeit geboten, aber auch dein Fall wie auch der von Wolfgang oder Georg zeigen, dass AS viele Jahre mit hoher Lebensqualität ermöglichen kann.
Es sind bei dir vielleicht ein paar kleine tumoröse Nester in der Prostata, aber dein Körper hat sie unter Kontrolle. 
Viel Glück weiterhin.

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Schorschel.
bei dem modernen TURP Verfahren der TURis Vaporisation kann auch das entfernte Material histologisch untersucht werden.
In meinem Fall wurden die Stanzen von Bonkhoff mit dem Hinweis begutachtet " kein Vorbefund " obwohl er auch den Erstbefund begutachtet hatte. Bei dem zweiten Gutachten standen ihm meine Unterlagen nicht zur Verfügung !!
Gruß  Jürgen

----------


## Harald_1933

> Offenbar gibt es nichts Konkretes zu behandeln, und mein PSA-Wert soll weiterhin machen, was er will.


Deine Unbekümmertheit, Zuversicht oder besser Optimismus werden sicher mit dazu beitragen, Deine Hoffnungen auf einen eher ruhigen Weiterverlauf Deiner PKH Realität werden zu lassen. Ich wünsche es Dir ein weiteres Mal. Man kommt allerdings ans Grübeln, wenn man *diesen* Threadbeginn liest.




> Damit wird so einiges, was klassischerweise über die bösen Krebszellen, die ja immer weg müssen, angenommen wird, auf den Kopf gestellt.
> 
> Noch mehr, wenn man z.B. das Konzept der "generellen Metastasierung" einbezieht: Metastasierung ohne Beteiligung des Primärtumors!
> 
> Spannend?


In der Tat spannend!. Das gilt wohl für jeden, egal in welchem PKH-Stadium man sich gerade befindet.

*"Es gibt kein Problem, das sich nicht verändert, während man es löst"
*(Hans Jürgen Quadbeck-Seeger)

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo!

Habe heute eine interessante Blasenspiegelung gehabt (Blase ist völlig in Ordnung). Man konnte sehr deutlich sehen, wie mein Prostata-Mittellappen den Blasenboden von unten her ausbeulte und so meine (relativ leichten) Miktionsprobleme verursacht. Durch den zerbeulten Blasenboden habe ich eigentlich ständig Restharn in der Blase, was Entzündungen fördert. 

Der Uro ging dann mit der Kamera sozusagen von oben und durch den Schließmuskel in meine Prostata rein. In der prostatischen Harnröhre konnte man sehr deutlich wunde, fast blutige Stellen sehen, die mechanische Ursachen haben, weil der Mittellappen so gewachsen ist und sich ständig an seiner Umgebung reibt. Auch das fördert Entzündungen, deren Spuren mir bei sämtlichen Biopsien attestiert wurden. Der Uro meint, mit diesem Mittellappen hätte ich im Prinzip eine dreilappige Prostata. 

Ich muss jetzt entscheiden, ob ich per TURP da unten "tabula rasa" mache. Ich habe das schon mit einem Ltd. Oberarzt hier in der Nähe diskutiert, der selbst sehr viele TURP's gemacht hat und macht. Zu ihm habe ich Vertrauen und würde zu ihm gehen, aber andererseits habe ich kaum Probleme - nachts muss ich selten raus, die meisten Nächte gar nicht. 

Die drei Uros, mit denen ich in den letzten Wochen gesprochen habe (mein "Haus-Uro", der Oberarzt, der kürzlich die Elastografie und die Stanzbiospie durchgeführt hat, und der erwähnte "TURP-Arzt") gehen davon aus, dass ich entweder gar keinen PK mehr habe oder vielleicht noch irgendwo einen nicht relevanten kleinen Herd, der bei den letzten drei negativen Biopsien nicht getroffen wurde. Eine Metastasierung halten alle für sehr unwahrscheinlich.

Meine persönliche Zusammenfassung per heute:

1. Meine AS-Entscheidung war richtig. Ich habe mir radikale, kurativ intendierte Therapien mit ihren ganzen Nebenwirkungen erspart und meine Lebensqualität uneingeschränkt erhalten.

2. Meine Immuntherapie hat meinen Körper befähigt, den seinerzeit attestierten PK (GS 3+4 und lt. Radiologie-Ordinarius Prof. Vogl "aggressiv wachsend mit partieller Kapselinfiltration") in den Griff zu bekommen, vielleicht sogar zu eliminieren (immerhin 3 negative Biopsien).

3. Die TURP werde ich wohl aufschieben, weil meine Beschwerden relativ klein sind.

4. Meine PSA-Entwicklung (sowohl die absolute Höhe als auch das ständige Auf und ab mit fPSA's zwischen 9 und 35%) führe ich auf die chronischen Entzündungsgeschichten und die ständigen mechanischen Reizungen in Blase und Prostata zurück und werde ab jetzt meine PSA-Werte ignorieren (und nur höchst sporadisch kontrollieren).

Soweit für heute...

Allen alles Gute!!

Schorschel

----------


## dillinger

Hallo Schorschel,
Chronische Entzündungen sollen ja die Vorstufe von Krebs sein, bla-bla-bla.., vergess´es

alles Gute, Du bist ein "beneidenswerter" Glückspilz :Blinzeln: 

gruss, dillinger

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Schorschel,
wieviel AHIT Behandlungen hast Du insgesamt seit Erstdiagnose gemacht und mit welchen Gesamtkosten hat man dabei zu rechnen?
Gruß Jürgen

----------


## Schorschel

> Hallo Schorschel,
> wieviel AHIT Behandlungen hast Du insgesamt seit Erstdiagnose gemacht und mit welchen Gesamtkosten hat man dabei zu rechnen?
> Gruß Jürgen


Hallo Jürgen,

ich habe in den knapp 8 Jahren vier 6-Monats-Therapien gemacht. Kosten jeweils rd. EUR 5.000.

Viel Geld, aber es hat sich m.E. gelohnt!

Viele Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo allseits!

Bin mal wieder kurz im Forum und habe mein Profil ergänzt.

Bei mir ist alles bestens - ich genieße mein Leben, einschl. unbeeinträchtigter Sexualität...

Habe letztes Jahr auf Anraten meines Uros nochmal eine gezielte 2er-Stanze in ein vermeintlich verdächtiges Areal machen lassen. Histologie negativ. Also weiterhin Entspannheit angesagt.

Mein Thread "5 Jahre AS" hat inzwischen über 40.000 Zugriffe erlebt. Wahnsinn! Es wäre schön, wenn dies mit einem gestiegenen Stellenwert von AS korrelieren würde. Ich habe da kein Gefühl mehr für, weil ich nur alle paar Jahre im Forum bin.

Ich wünsche allen Mitstreitern Mut zur Verantwortungsübernahmen für ihre Therapieentscheidung, Glück und Gesundheit!!

Beste Grüße

Schorschel

P.S.: Sollte man den Thread eventuell in die Rubrik "Active Surveillance" umbetten??

----------

